# The Sex Talk Thread



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Come for advice, come to advise. 

All sex talk is welcome! 



(Talking about sex, not cybering)


I'll provide first subject. 


How does one give a great blowjob?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

lots of eye contact.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

I would imagine the answer is individual. I have always preferred tail to head because nobody so far has been gentle enough for my needs/wants. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

tail to head?


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lots of eye contact.


did you get the rep i sen toyu


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

All blowjobs are great for a guy! Some are better than others!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> did you get the rep i sen toyu


yes, but i can't see who reps me.

shoes don't make the man


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> All blowjobs are great for a guy! Some are better than others!


Ha! If I believed that, I would be lazy blowing all the time.


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, but i can't see who reps me.
> 
> shoes don't make the man


actually yes . i cant date a guy with bad shoes


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Just open your mouth I will do the rest! That's what I always say.so


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually yes . i cant date a guy with bad shoes


What about TEVA shoes?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> actually yes . i cant date a guy with bad shoes


and what about my big, black cock?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

I spend much of my tongue time on the bottom side of the glans. The ridge along the bottom arches up with the frenulum and is one of the most sensitive areas for a man. Enjoy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> tail to head?


coitus to fellatio ... cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

when you say the women are not gentle enough, what do you mean? Are they tugging to hard?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> and what about my big, black cock?


down boy


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I spend much of my tongue time on the bottom side of the glans. The ridge along the bottom arches up with the frenulum and is one of the most sensitive areas for a man. Enjoy.


damn girl, you know wats up.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Getting head with my tevas on would be an amazing feat!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yup, I agree with buck.. Love it when you can see her eyes!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> when you say the women are not gentle enough, what do you mean? Are they tugging to hard?


That's a part of it. It ain't a siphon!! 
The other (for me) would be lots of soft slow wet lip action, less tongue and zero teeth. I've also always wondered what deep throat would be like. I imagine nice, so long as I was entirely reassured my partner didn't consider it a chore. that is a categorical and unrecoverable turn-off. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm all about keeping my man happy. If he is satisfied at home, he won't look for it elsewhere. 

When stroking the shaft, pressure to the sides with your hand and a twisting motion feels wonderful. Just be sure not to pull the foreskin (if he has one) too far back, or lubricate the skin with your saliva first.

If you are laying off to the side while doing this, you can open your hand at the bottom to rub over the balls before heading back up the shaft while keeping your thumb and index tight around the base.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> down boy


down?

this is the sex talk thread. the whole point is to get it up.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

Gawd dam, this thread could be epic.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> down?
> 
> this is the sex talk thread. the whole point is to get it up.


ha ha ha riiiight


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That's a part of it. It ain't a siphon!!
> The other (for me) would be lots of soft slow wet lip action, less tongue and zero teeth. I've also always wondered what deep throat would be like. I imagine nice, so long as I was entirely reassured my partner didn't consider it a chore. that is a categorical and unrecoverable turn-off. cn


I always start with soft kisses and light tongues to moisten the head first. 

Its not a straw I agree. 

Suction is good for coming off the top for a small pop. It makes the head vibrate a little. Then come back down with lips wet and wrapped around the teeth for a nice tight entry.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I always start with soft kisses and light tongues to moisten the head first.
> 
> Its not a straw I agree.
> 
> Suction is good for coming off the top for a small pop. It makes the head vibrate a little. Then come back down with lips wet and wrapped around the teeth for a nice tight entry.


That might work; I don't know. Maybe I have an oversized and under-innervated clitoris instead of a dick. My ex swore i possessed an ovary.  cn


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

I love when she bites my cock! I'm really into that!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 4, 2013)

Couple things i like in a blow job are.
When the woman can take my whole dick in her mouth.......eh??
When they playfully slap your cock against their tounge with a grin. 
When they let a spit string hang from your tip to their tongue and then slurp it back up
Oh and the gag of course, every man loves the gag, if you say you dont your lyin


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 4, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Couple things i like in a blow job are.
> When the woman can take my whole dick in her mouth.......eh??
> When they playfully slap your cock against their tounge with a grin.
> When they let a spit string hang from your tip to their tongue and then slurp it back up
> Oh and the gag of course, every man loves the gag, if you say you dont your lyin


i do not love or even like the gag. the point isn't to choke her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

I have seen some girls lick the stick like it was melting ice cream, and some girls I have known claim it is all about the suction. lol

Gotta be able to tell the woman what you need. 

If a woman really wants you to feel good, she will learn how to please you.


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 4, 2013)

_Eye contact good but comes down to two things. Bobing your head doesn't cut it, mouth muscle(sucking on a lollipop or ice cream bar/stick) with tongue and can they finish what they started? Have to swallow "pride". If not....no reward of satisfaction, if so I'll allow them to nimble the bell end. ^^ _


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I love when she bites my cock! I'm really into that!


yeah my husband likes it when I slowly trace my teeth across the head or teeth on the shaft a bit. Not all the time, just once in a while for a suprise.

Sometimes I would just try new things with him and ask him if he liked it or didn't like it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i do not love or even like the gag. the point isn't to choke her.


Agreed. 

With the gag you risk making her bite your dick or throw up. lol

If the woman is in control, she can get it into the throat without gagging.

If the man is in control, go slow and soft in the back at first. Have her pat your thigh if you are too rough or she needs a breather.


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 4, 2013)

I approve of you Flaming Pie, made one man satisfy on this plant.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Agreed.
> 
> With the gag you risk making her bite your dick or throw up. lol
> 
> ...


Those are tapout rules!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

StickyEnigma said:


> _Eye contact good but comes down to two things. Bobing your head doesn't cut it, mouth muscle(sucking on a lollipop or ice cream bar/stick) with tongue and can they finish what they started? Have to swallow "pride". If not....no reward of satisfaction, if so I'll allow them to nimble the bell end. ^^ _


A man's cum tastes much different than a womans cum. A womans cum is usually sweet. A mans cum is usually bitter.

There is a trick to avoiding most of the taste. 

Have the man tell you when he is close and also when he is coming. When he cums, have the cock half way into your mouth and swallow swallow swallow until he has stopped. Most of the cum will hit the back of your mouth and only touch the back of your tongue (which has few taste buds).


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 4, 2013)

Well ladies, I'd love to share what I know about the art form I've mastered when it comes to giving head...but then, you would all know and I would no longer hear,...."OH MY GOD! You're a complete freak! That was the most amazing experience of my entire life...even being born!"


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well ladies, I'd love to share what I know about the art form I've mastered when it comes to giving head...but then, you would all know and I would no longer hear,...."OH MY GOD! You're a complete freak! That was the most amazing experience of my entire life...even being born!"


Pics or...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

you stick a finger in their bum? 

Or by freaky do you mean you go wild on their dick?


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 4, 2013)

I drink alot of ice-tea and eat alot of celery...I was told my little sea men were tasty. Go me.^^


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Pics or...


...address and phone number.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> you stick a finger in their bum?
> 
> Or by freaky do you mean you go wild on their dick?


 ... just one? cn


----------



## Becorath (Mar 4, 2013)

wet and sloppy. Make a mess. Slap yourself with the cock! I had a woman pucker her lips and move my dick side to side rubbing the head against her lips. WOW! Keep things moving. I cannot stand when they stop doing anything to just kiss the shaft. it is def a WTF moment. I don't mind some gagging as long as she's ok with it. 

Also she has to enjoy it. I've had women who enjoy sucking cock, others that didn't. The ones that enjoy it, but have less skill are better than the ones that don't enjoy, but have some skill. 


Just my 2 Cents...


I Love eating Pussy. Totally enjoy it. But first, she must be a clean woman. I don't like a funky smelling snatch. 

I like to run the flat of my tongue against the clit rubbing it, flicking my tongue around the hole. Sucking on the clit (varying soft and hard sucking) 

I also curl 1-2 fingers up to hit the G-Spot. I can usually make a woman cum in < 1 min. (Works in most women, but not all)



What are your techniques? 
Favorite sex positions?
Dirty Talk or no?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> you stick a finger in their bum?
> 
> Or by freaky do you mean you go wild on their dick?


Oh, see, it all starts way before I ever go down stairs...I have to set the stage for the show


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Agreed, it is a turn off if the person doesn't seem into it. They tend to do the bare minimum and resent you the whole time lol.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Agreed, it is a turn off if the person doesn't seem into it. They tend to do the bare minimum and resent you the whole time lol.


totally agree with you, and the truth is...I am really in to it, that's the secret. shhhhh


----------



## chewberto (Mar 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh, see, it all starts way before I ever go down stairs...I have to set the stage for the show


She's a squirter!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

Most of my partners were resentful, because I was so hard to please. 

I had a feeling I was gonna marry my husband, but when he got me off the first time it sealed the deal.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 4, 2013)

chewberto said:


> She's a squirter!


How did you know that...who you been talking too?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> How did you know that...who you been talking too?


LOL 

I always ask my husband afterwards "did I squirt?"

I don't squirt in the sense of female ejac, but sometimes my cum squirts past his fingers onto his chin. Makes me proud lol.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> LOL
> 
> I always ask my husband afterwards "did I squirt?"
> 
> I don't squirt in the sense of female ejac, but sometimes my cum squirts past his fingers onto his chin. Makes me proud lol.


NICEEEE... good work girl, I really admire your work


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Agreed.
> 
> With the gag you risk making her bite your dick or throw up. lol
> 
> ...


Ive only found a gagger once and i still remember it. I wasnt making her gag, she was gagging herself! On purpose! Damn she was a freak. I have to say i really liked it, it made me feel like i had the biggest dick evaar. Its not the biggest but for that couple of minutes it was, guys get off on a little fantasy as well


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> How did you know that...who you been talking too?


 oh my who you been telling girl


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I love when she bites my cock! I'm really into that!


wtf? This could be a new sig line for me.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> A man's cum tastes much different than a womans cum. A womans cum is usually sweet. A mans cum is usually bitter.
> 
> There is a trick to avoiding most of the taste.
> 
> Have the man tell you when he is close and also when he is coming. When he cums, have the cock half way into your mouth and swallow swallow swallow until he has stopped. Most of the cum will hit the back of your mouth and only touch the back of your tongue (which has few taste buds).


Have you ever thought of becoming a sex therapist? You are wonderfull to talk to about sex and you know so much


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ive only found a gagger once and i still remember it. I wasnt making her gag, she was gagging herself! On purpose! Damn she was a freak. I have to say i really liked it, it made me feel like i had the biggest dick evaar. Its not the biggest but for that couple of minutes it was, guys get off on a little fantasy as well


Big dick fantasy is not unusual lol.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> oh my who you been telling girl



Well, I haven't been "telling" anyone....


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Big dick fantasy is not unusual lol.


big dicks ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Oh, see, it all starts way before I ever go down stairs...I have to set the stage for the show


Oh my is it hot in here or is it just me, i need to loosen my tie...


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Big dick fantasy is not unusual lol.


There are plenty of ways to make a regular man feel likes he's the king...cuz he just might be.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Have you ever thought of becoming a sex therapist? You are wonderfull to talk to about sex and you know so much


All I know is from lots of reading and experimentation.

I have no prob showing people diagrams and giving instructions, but I wouldn't be able to be a "sit in" therapist.

I was hanging out with my cousins drunk friends a few weeks ago, and they were CERTAIN that a woman pees out of her clit. And they kept calling the clit "the dangly thing" lol wtf?

I was laughing so hard. They didn't believe me when I told them that a woman's urethra is seperate from the clit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

I said " If you are peeing out of your clit, you are either a hermaphrodite or a very small male. " lmao


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

Storie time. Once a point of time I lived at my ma's. She went to the beach to relax, I stayed home with my chick. Started fucking around, thought be good idea to introduce food to our sex relationship. So went the kitchen butt naked, grab a jar of peanut butter, grab some marinated my dick with it but not good enough so I dip my dick in the jar. I felt weird but like a kid in a candy store, she made a mess spreading the peanut butter all over my bed sheets and my belly/chest hair/ballz. Took a while clean up but she did good. Got done doing dirty and washing my sheets, my ma came home finally, chated for bit then walk off then as I walked off she shouted,"Bear! what happen to the jar of peanut butter.".....Fuck.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh my is it hot in here or is it just me, i need to loosen my tie...


I had to go roll one of my master k's and take a break for a min.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> There are plenty of ways to make a regular man feel likes he's the king...cuz he just might be.


Are all women in canada as hot and sexy as you and sunni?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

You prob coulda just made an "actual" sandwich and then wrapped it around your dick to get the peanut butter on. Then you could of made the girl eat the sandwich too.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Women in the states just don't think like that.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Come for advice, come to advise.
> 
> All sex talk is welcome!
> 
> ...


also dont negleck da balls...


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

I could of but thats more time preping then fucking....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

StickyEnigma said:


> Storie time. Once a point of time I lived at my ma's. She went to the beach to relax, I stayed home with my chick. Started fucking around, thought be good idea to introduce food to our sex relationship. So went the kitchen butt naked, grab a jar of peanut butter, grab some marinated my dick with it but no good enough so I dip my dick in the jar. I felt weird but like a kid in a candy store, she made a mess spreading the peanut butter all over my bed sheets and my belly/chest hair/ballz. Took a while clean up but she did good. Got done doing dirty and washing my sheets, my ma came home finally, chated for bite then walk off then as I walked off she shouted,"Bear! what happen to the jar of peanut butter.".....Fuck.


Oh damn, what are the odds lol next time use the chocolate syrup with the _squirt_ top lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ smart man


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

A popsicle in the hole is exciting. Did that a few times. It melts and he licks it up.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> How did you know that...who you been talking too?


Well any girl that puts on a show...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Really?, i had no idea that was even possible...sounds like a good thing for someone who needs a little coaxing into cunnilingus  heheheee


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Its all about the peace sign scissor fingers and simutaneous tongue lashings on the clit... Always in rhythm with the womens body movements.
But when he is entering with his peni, you dont be that lame chick that is unwilling let herself slip outside of her control ! That is the worst... bitch cant fuck


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Really?, i had no idea that was even possible...sounds like a good thing for someone who needs a little coaxing into cunnilingus  heheheee


It is possible, but you should talk it over with the lady first lol.

Don't leave it in too long, it will melt fast.


----------



## Becorath (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is possible, but you should talk it over with the lady first lol.
> 
> Don't leave it in too long, it will melt fast.


And make sure to clean up afterward. Yeast Infection can be a bad thing. 


Edit: IS a bad thing.. lol


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

This is something fun i used to do.
you know those The little silver wireless bullet vibrators that had remotes, I used to have my girlfriend at the time put it in her vagina or ass, and we would go shopping! I had the remote... I would wander off and stalk her while we shopped, and when i saw her next to an old lady or man i would turn it on, lol good times... an old gramma once said "miss are you alright" cause she was flailing out of shock... hahahaha I used to have more fun as a single dude!


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> This is something fun i used to do.
> you know those The little silver wireless bullet vibrators that had remotes, I used to have my girlfriend at the time put it in her vagina or ass, and we would go shopping! I had the remote... I would wander off and stalk her while we shopped, and when i saw her next to an old lady or man i would turn it on, lol good times... an old gramma once said "miss are you alright" cause she was flailing out of shock... hahahaha I used to have more fun as a single dude!


I don't even care if you made that up. That shit is funny. +rep bub


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

lifeless corpse partners, that just lay there with no motion! have you ever been with them? I like to call that grapes! it feels like rape, but they are just lousy at sex, so your like "Great" guess i gotta do all the work! its not rape its Grape!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I don't even care if you made that up. That shit is funny. +rep bub


Real talk dude!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone else upset that some of our exes went on to do better things after we broke up...doesn't that piss you off? had a girl get a boob job after we broke up! stupid! hooters girl after? wtf? pretty sure she cheated on me that one.... another turned into a Octoberfest girl! wtf? bitch never got me a beer once!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> lifeless corpse partners, that just lay there with no motion! have you ever been with them? I like to call that grapes! it feels like rape, but they are just lousy at sex, so your like "Great" guess i gotta do all the work! its not rape its Grape!


Or maybe they aren't really into it. Tired, stressed, turned off...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Or maybe they aren't really into it. Tired, stressed, turned off...


maybe they were gay! and I'm talking about girls from the bar! they are totally normal but they just cant fuck... maybe inexperience was my best guess.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Or maybe so drunk they were ready to pass out lol


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

I dig listening to music while having wild sex(Ha, Oingo Boingo). I perfer on rough/hot sex nights/morning white zombie or some Robs other song like foxy foxy, education horses, etc. On romantic nights/morning...Isaac Hayes....simultaneous.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Or maybe so drunk they were ready to pass out lol


Stop defending their sexual prowess! jk i said that like i was yelling at you in my head!


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

StickyEnigma said:


> I dig listening to music while having wild sex(Ha, Oingo Boingo). I perfer on rough/hot sex nights/morning white zombie or some Robs other song like foxy foxy, education horses, etc. On romantic nights/morning...Isaac Hayes....simultaneous.


You and me ...and her....simultaneous loving babe.....two or three


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

suck on my chocklat salty balls.


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> suck on my chocklat salty balls.


2 tablespoons of cinnamon,
and 2 or 3 egg whites,
a half a stick of butter, melted.
Stick it all in a bowl baby,
stir it with a wooden spoon,
mix in a cup of flour.
You''l be in heaven soon

Say everybody have you seen my balls they're big and salty and brown.
If you ever need a quick pick me up, just stick my balls in your mouth.
Oh! Suck on my chocolate salty balls, put 'em in your mouth and suck 'em.
Suck on my chocolate salty balls, they're packed vitamins,
and good for you, so suck on balls.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

i think this thread climaxed and is now in a refractory period.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

ready for round 2 Buck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> ready for round 2 Buck?


nah, i'm saving up for a peter north type explosion. which i specialize in.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

Ive got high five stories side by side chick swapping and everything!


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

Room full of guys; Dick soup, Cock salad, Brown-eye blue, and ball city.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Its cause see4 left. Girls like fuzzy things


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

okay, I'm back...this is for real for all the ladies reading this...I've ran, did yoga, snowboard, swam ect for years and I thought i knew how to use more core, but no, I didn't. I started taking bellydance classes a few years ago and I swear, that changes a woman in ways I didn't know about. It's great for all shapes and sizes in women, not only does it teach you movements to turn your stomach into a python, those movements totally transfers to the bedroom. I'd give my man a private show in front of the fire place and he's be so hard from watching all those sensual moves and shaken those chimes. Oh yeah, see that's what I'm talken bout!


----------



## Figong (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> okay, I'm back...this is for real for all the ladies reading this...I've ran, did yoga, snowboard, swam ect for years and I thought i knew how to use more core, but no, I didn't. I started taking bellydance classes a few years ago and I swear, that changes a woman in ways I didn't know about. It's great for all shapes and sizes in women, not only does it teach you movements to turn your stomach into a python, those movements totally transfers to the bedroom. I'd give my man a private show in front of the fire place and he's be so hard from watching all those sensual moves and shaken those chimes. Oh yeah, see that's what I'm talken bout


Seems legit, and speaking of pythons...


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> okay, I'm back...this is for real for all the ladies reading this...I've ran, did yoga, snowboard, swam ect for years and I thought i knew how to use more core, but no, I didn't. I started taking bellydance classes a few years ago and I swear, that changes a woman in ways I didn't know about. It's great for all shapes and sizes in women, not only does it teach you movements to turn your stomach into a python, those movements totally transfers to the bedroom. I'd give my man a private show in front of the fire place and he's be so hard from watching all those sensual moves and shaken those chimes. Oh yeah, see that's what I'm talken bout


The only thing wrong with this, is that I enjoy getting hard while in her mouth! Way more feeling at the beginning!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> The only thing wrong with this, is that I enjoy getting hard while in her mouth! Way more feeling at the beginning!



This song just came in my mind..."Every night is a different ride to a different galaxy....."


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been told of the belly dancers python skills . Have few friends that perfer them..or strippers... at or things that move. Kinky


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> okay, I'm back...this is for real for all the ladies reading this...I've ran, did yoga, snowboard, swam ect for years and I thought i knew how to use more core, but no, I didn't. I started taking bellydance classes a few years ago and I swear, that changes a woman in ways I didn't know about. It's great for all shapes and sizes in women, not only does it teach you movements to turn your stomach into a python, those movements totally transfers to the bedroom. I'd give my man a private show in front of the fire place and he's be so hard from watching all those sensual moves and shaken those chimes. Oh yeah, see that's what I'm talken bout!


Darn it i cant like this twice!!!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah, I'm about two years in now and I'm okay but I've seen some women who's been doing it for years and years and they are like silk waving in the wind. Truly amazing, I youtube belly dancers all the time


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> yeah, I'm about two years in now and I'm okay but I've seen some women who's been doing it for years and years and they are like silk waving in the wind. Truly amazing, I youtube belly dancers all the time


Yeah same here...sometimes through a glass window...O_0


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

hahaha, I use to wonder why the grass would never grow underneath the studio window


----------



## Figong (Mar 5, 2013)

Through a window? ouch... This pic seems to fit the thread..


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

I found it!


----------



## Figong (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I found it!


Welcome to more insight and comedy.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Welcome to more insight and comedy.


Thanks, guy! Glad to be here!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope flaming pie comes back...I gotta go shake my ass to bed. night RIU


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 5, 2013)

Question for all the sexperts, is it true that eating pineapples or mangoes will make your cum taste sweeter? 
And if it were true, would eating candy (like skittles) make your love-juice taste like the rainbow?

[video=youtube;HLchZbWBMzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLchZbWBMzs[/video]


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> hahaha, I use to wonder why the grass would never grow underneath the studio window


-chuckle- No, I can never peping tom a female nor male...down grading in multiple ways. I rather watch porn...MMmmm porn. ^^. Dam..im fucking up tonight.


----------



## Figong (Mar 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Question for all the sexperts, is it true that eating pineapples or mangoes will make your cum taste sweeter?
> And if it were true, would eating candy (like skittles) make your love-juice taste like the rainbow?


Yes re: pineapple, mango.. no @ skittles, although I like the way you think.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

I have to sleep alone tonight. Which might explain why I've decided to party with my old friend Sailor Jerry.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Question for all the sexperts, is it true that eating pineapples or mangoes will make your cum taste sweeter?
> And if it were true, would eating candy (like skittles) make your love-juice taste like the rainbow?
> 
> [video=youtube;HLchZbWBMzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLchZbWBMzs[/video]


Sounds like an experiment just begging to be conducted.

I'll let you know tomorrow. Compare results? Cool!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i do not love or even like the gag. the point isn't to choke her.


I beg to differ... lol. I love watching my girlfriend gag on my cock when i deep throat her.


----------



## Figong (Mar 5, 2013)

Canna, you just got another promotion:







Enjoy.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 5, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> question for all the sexperts, is it true that eating pineapples or mangoes will make your cum taste sweeter?
> And if it were true, would eating candy (like skittles) make your love-juice taste like the rainbow?


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I beg to differ... lol. I love watching my girlfriend gag on my cock when i deep throat her.


Right?......ok so may e not everyone loves it but holy hannah thats the best. Its like the feeling on your dick when your girlfriend cums. It gets all tight and slimy, that doesnt sound like a bad time to me or my little friend


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Canna, you just got another promotion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! It's like dream come true.. haha


@smokeh --update us on your findings


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Sounds like an experiment just begging to be conducted.
> 
> I'll let you know tomorrow. Compare results? Cool!


Are you going to tast your own cum?? Its cool if you do, i dont judge, whatever. Ive never done it, ive always wanted to try it but never had the nutz...lol i almost got some in my mouth once when i pulled out doggy style and my cock catapulted up against my stomach and jizz hit me in the cheek. That was a whoa moment. Ya dude, if your tasting it yourself or your girlfriend is tasting it for you let us know. If nothing else its a great excuse to get her to have cum in her mouth and swish it around, that would be hot


----------



## Figong (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Are you going to tast your own cum?? Its cool if you do, i dont judge, whatever. Ive never done it, ive always wanted to try it but never had the nutz...lol i almost got some in my mouth once when i pulled out doggy style and my cock catapulted up against my stomach and jizz hit me in the cheek. That was a whoa moment. Ya dude, if your tasting it yourself or your girlfriend is tasting it for you let us know. If nothing else its a great excuse to get her to have cum in her mouth and swish it around, that would be hot


Here ya go ninja.. this determines what tastes your cougar will experience based on where it hits/splashes:


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Are you going to tast your own cum?? Its cool if you do, i dont judge, whatever. Ive never done it, ive always wanted to try it but never had the nutz...lol i almost got some in my mouth once when i pulled out doggy style and my cock catapulted up against my stomach and jizz hit me in the cheek. That was a whoa moment. Ya dude, if your tasting it yourself or your girlfriend is tasting it for you let us know. If nothing else its a great excuse to get her to have cum in her mouth and swish it around, that would be hot


Listen... somebody has to be the control.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Here ya go ninja.. this determines what tastes your cougar will experience based on where it hits/splashes:


What do ya think i got control over that thing when it goes off?? It has a mind of its own  ill hit all those tast buds and the little punching bag hangin in the back, probably her nose and eyes too 


smok3h said:


> Listen... somebody has to be the control.


this quote needs to be explained in more detail lol


----------



## Figong (Mar 5, 2013)

Actually, you can have control.. not only where it goes, but when - google for prostate strengthening exercises, and you will one day be able to spray it like a firehose and hit her open mouth from 4ft away accurately.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> What do ya think i got control over that thing when it goes off?? It has a mind of its own  ill hit all those tast buds and the little punching bag hangin in the back, probably her nose and eyes too
> this quote needs to be explained in more detail lol


Like the control group in any experiment... that's what I mean.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Actually, you can have control.. not only where it goes, but when - google for prostate strengthening exercises, and you will one day be able to spray it like a firehose and hit her open mouth from 4ft away accurately.


Damn dude, i can shoot four feet no problem but to hit an open mouth at four feet! Thats skillz 


smok3h said:


> Like the control group in any experiment... that's what I mean.


Ok so whos the control group? And hows the experiment going to play out? Is there going to be a food journal and bind taste tester? Are you going to try and make the cum taste bad with jalapenos and spicy mexican food in one test?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

And what about the skittles?


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Damn dude, i can shoot four feet no problem but to hit an open mouth at four feet! Thats skillz
> 
> Ok so whos the control group? And hows the experiment going to play out? Is there going to be a food journal and bind taste tester? Are you going to try and make the cum taste bad with jalapenos and spicy mexican food in one test?


You're asking too many god damn questions!


----------



## Figong (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> And what about the skittles?


Skittles don't work, but jolly rancher candies do to some extent, only the orange and peach from previous tests I've done - cherry, not so much.. grape doesn't do shit.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> You're asking too many god damn questions!


So does this mean no details?  i like to live vicariously through other people and i love a good experiment in the name of science


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lots of eye contact.


No no no no no!

This is something I completely disagree with!

The last thing I want when I'm getting head is oogling eyes prying for confirmation! 


I want a chick who completely forgets about me and pretends the only extension of my being is my cock. A few looks up as if to say "this is fucking awesome!" will do, but don't stare! I usually don't look down and watch but if I do happen to glance down I don't want to see the girls eyes looking up as if to say "like this? Does this feel good?", like an amateur..

I want her to do what she wants because she likes doing it, not because I like the way it feels. I love it when a chick plays the dominant role when giving head! "This is MINE! Sit back, shut up and enjoy!"

I'd say 5% eye contact at specific points, in the beginning, right when the BJ starts, maybe a couple times during, then once at the end when the climax takes place. Other than that, eyes on the cock, little to no hand, try to focus on lots of tongue and do your best to avoid teeth to shaft contact. In my experience, the lips are entirely underutilized! Soft, warm, wet lips make up 50% of the blowjob! Go down as far as you can with your throat, then extend your lips and it'll give you at least another inch, I see this in porn but never in person! 

WATCH PORN! See how the professionals do it and try to mimic them! That's what your boyfriend/fuck buddy saw, that's what he wants, do that! 

...not that I've thought about it...


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

I disagree, Padawan.

Eye contact is where it's at.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I love it when a chick plays the dominant role when giving head!



eye contact IS dominance.




Padawanbater2 said:


> I'd say 5% eye contact at specific points


so only 15 seconds during a 5 minute BJ? only 30 seconds during a 10 minute BJ?

that seems kinds sparing to me. and there need not be limitations on when eye contact is made. any and all times are preferable.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Thers no right or wrong way nerds. Its love, its beautiful chaos, and as long as its shared it will always be great...ninja vanish


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 5, 2013)

Why talk about it! Just do it you shouldn't need instructions or advice,maybe your just not getting any so talking about it makes up for it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Right?......ok so may e not everyone loves it but holy hannah thats the best. Its like the feeling on your dick when your girlfriend cums. It gets all tight and slimy, that doesnt sound like a bad time to me or my little friend


Orrrrr when she is "safely" deepthroating, she tries to talk. Vibration city.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Figong said:


> Actually, you can have control.. not only where it goes, but when - google for prostate strengthening exercises, and you will one day be able to spray it like a firehose and hit her open mouth from 4ft away accurately.


That sounds hot. Will totally google that for my hubby.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Other than that, eyes on the cock, little to no hand, try to focus on lots of tongue and do your best to avoid teeth to shaft contact. In my experience, the lips are entirely underutilized! Soft, warm, wet lips make up 50% of the blowjob! Go down as far as you can with your throat, then extend your lips and it'll give you at least another inch, I see this in porn but never in person!
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Why talk about it! Just do it you shouldn't need instructions or advice,maybe your just not getting any so talking about it makes up for it.


Trust me granny, talking about sex is bound to make better lovers out of us all. I just learned some new skills over the last couple days


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Why talk about it! Just do it you shouldn't need instructions or advice,maybe your just not getting any so talking about it makes up for it.


Because it can be fun/funny and it's generally something everyone wants to be good at so they can please their partner.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

So is there a new topic for the day or are we continuing on with the blowjobs....anyone? Votes?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm off to play some games. But I'll be back later tonight I am sure.

Hmmm... new subject...


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I have a question for the men in the room about scent. I think if it's right, it's a huge turn on but if it's not, it's a big turn off. I spray a little perfume and walk naked through the mist. This way, it just leaves and hint and lands nicely everywhere. I've noticed that some perfumes are so over powering they can actually give me a headache. I was wondering if there is particular kind men are attracted too? I wear something derived from a desert flowering cactus. It's a totally natural fragrance, just a bit sweet with a hint of spice. I've had many complements on it but I was wondering if I'm better to wear noting at all? BTW, Smoker smell and perfume mixed together makes me want to heave.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> . I spray a little perfume and walk naked through the mist.


Omg the mental image of you doing this.... 

now that is HAWT


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Omg the mental image of you doing this....
> 
> now that is HAWT


Do you wear cologne Joe? I love it when a man walks by and smells good. I don't think they make the cologne I liked the most any longer. It was the one from Michael Jordan. It was all his favourite things combined, fresh cut grass, the smell of a leather ball glove, a hot summers night...and a few other things I can't remember. I think I even may have stalked a few guys who were wearing that back in the day.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Daily? no. I'm a contractor this would be weird on the job. 

When I go out w/my gurl. You betcha. I haven't bought any in years.The weapons in my arsenal would be polo,tommy,nautica, aqua di gio, I still have some old CK obsession to remind me of my teenage years.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

That's a respectable collection. Good old obsession, yup, scent of the 90's. We all pretty much smelled like that or CKone.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

To all the Riu beauties. From a simple man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgFQ6WmxdMs

I'ma go get high.


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Trust me granny, talking about sex is bound to make better lovers out of us all. I just learned some new skills over the last couple days


Talk is cheap, actions speak louder than words and I'm sure you don't need advice these things come natural when your with someone you care about, and when your not and its just sex who the cares.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Talk is cheap, actions speak louder than words and I'm sure you don't need advice these things come natural when your with someone you care about, and when your not and its just sex who the cares.


Im tired of just sex granny, i need somthing that lasts. I could get just sex whenever but it leaves me feeling hollow. I know it would happen natural when you care about someone but you have to find that person first. Sometimes theyre in the last place youd think of looking, and sometimes theyre right in front of your face and you just never noticed them


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

do yall really not notice when we get our hair done, or a new outfit or shit or do you just pretend?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, I have a question for the men in the room about scent. I think if it's right, it's a huge turn on but if it's not, it's a big turn off. I spray a little perfume and walk naked through the mist. This way, it just leaves and hint and lands nicely everywhere. I've noticed that some perfumes are so over powering they can actually give me a headache. I was wondering if there is particular kind men are attracted too? I wear something derived from a desert flowering cactus. It's a totally natural fragrance, just a bit sweet with a hint of spice. I've had many complements on it but I was wondering if I'm better to wear noting at all? BTW, Smoker smell and perfume mixed together makes me want to heave.


I like really strong scents on a woman, that way my brain assosiates that smell with emotions and i also enjoy smelling the scent on my pillows for a couple days after  ive been wearing Burberry brit for a while and lacoste. Its almost time for a new piece to my collection i think. I also had the obsession, one , and be (black bottle). My favorite scent ever i owned was made by diesel. It was in a green bottle that looked like a womans fragrance atomizer it was called diesel green and i dont think they even make it anymore darn it. BTW you naked walking through a mist of purfume is a sultry thought


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2013)

For the men who are single ultra violet by paco robanne (sp) I used to get complimented for smelling lovely all the time when I was single whilst wearing it, it lasts and a little goes a long way and you can still smell it in the morning. I literally have had women that are with their other halfs stop me and then sniff me lol before asking what after shave I was wearing.


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> do yall really not notice when we get our hair done, or a new outfit or shit or do you just pretend?


 I'm going typed a question towards your question. Do we have to notice?


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because it can be fun/funny and it's generally something everyone wants to be good at so they can please their partner.


It's also very personal and I wouldn't want the world to know what me and my husband do in the bedroom or any where else for that matter, and I've never had any complaints from my husband so I guess I've been doing it right and pleasing my partner for a long long time without any help from people on the Internet.


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im tired of just sex granny, i need somthing that lasts. I could get just sex whenever but it leaves me feeling hollow. I know it would happen natural when you care about someone but you have to find that person first. Sometimes theyre in the last place youd think of looking, and sometimes theyre right in front of your face and you just never noticed them


You are a fantastic guy and you will find someone who will make you happy, if I wasn't so old and knackered I'd snap you up myself.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

StickyEnigma said:


> I'm going typed a question towards your question. Do we have to notice?


uhm well you should


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Anyone else upset that some of our exes went on to do better things after we broke up...doesn't that piss you off? had a girl get a boob job after we broke up! stupid! hooters girl after? wtf? pretty sure she cheated on me that one.... another turned into a Octoberfest girl! wtf? bitch never got me a beer once!


Be grateful you knew her before she ruined her tits. cn


----------



## beuffer420 (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> do yall really not notice when we get our hair done, or a new outfit or shit or do you just pretend?


Hair ill notice but I like nice hair on a woman so I guess it depends. If the question was reversed would you notice??


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm well you should


I think it's as simple as if they really care they'll notice and if not they probably don't. I don't notice every time my misses changes her nail colour or has a new top on straight away etc but soon enough I will realise something is different, I couldn't imagine her changing her hair style or colour and not noticing, she calls me a caveman all the time but I notice the little things like different makeup etc unless it's near identical. 
The way I see it is you'd notice if someone changed your coffee table surely you'd notice a change in a loved one?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> You are a fantastic guy and you will find someone who will make you happy, if I wasn't so old and knackered I'd snap you up myself.


Aww thanks granny, i bet your still a fox though. I whisle at grannys walking down the street all the time and smile. They blush lol. Ive never been flipped off yet so i keep doing it. I bet you drove the boys wild in your day


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Aww thanks granny, i bet your still a fox though. I whisle at grannys walking down the street all the time and smile. They blush lol. Ive never been flipped off yet so i keep doing it. I bet you drove the boys wild in your day


I think a woman can be sexy at any age and so can a man for that matter. The way I see it, when I'm alone with a man, he's there because he wants to be so why not let him appreciate what I have to offer. I was in a lingerie store one time when a lady in her seventies was in trying on stuff. I was in my twenties and I asked her, "What's the secret to your confidence?" she replied, "Well, if I'm the only woman in the room, I'm the one he's looking at." She was a nice looking lady too and I never forgot that bit of wisdom she shared.


----------



## rooky1985 (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I think a woman can be sexy at any age and so can a man for that matter. The way I see it, when I'm alone with a man, he's there because he wants to be so why not let him appreciate what I have to offer. I was in a lingerie store one time when a lady in her seventies was in trying on stuff. I was in my twenties and I asked her, "What's the secret to your confidence?" she replied, "Well, if I'm the only woman in the room, I'm the one he's looking at." She was a nice looking lady too and I never forgot that bit of wisdom she shared.


I don't think you would have a problem getting looked at in a room full of women LOL.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

I like that line from a county song..."I might not be as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was."


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Aww thanks granny, i bet your still a fox though. I whisle at grannys walking down the street all the time and smile. They blush lol. Ive never been flipped off yet so i keep doing it. I bet you drove the boys wild in your day


Well I did actually  And I drive em wild again if I had the energy happy days, when I first met my husband every one warned him that I was wild, and my god I was.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, I have a question for the men in the room about scent. I think if it's right, it's a huge turn on but if it's not, it's a big turn off. I spray a little perfume and walk naked through the mist. This way, it just leaves and hint and lands nicely everywhere. I've noticed that some perfumes are so over powering they can actually give me a headache. I was wondering if there is particular kind men are attracted too? I wear something derived from a desert flowering cactus. It's a totally natural fragrance, just a bit sweet with a hint of spice. I've had many complements on it but I was wondering if I'm better to wear noting at all? BTW, Smoker smell and perfume mixed together makes me want to heave.


That reminds me, I was in bed bath and beyond a couple weeks ago and found a scent that turned me on. I sprayed some on my hand and was walking around the mall just sniffing it. Soooo Good.

I need to go back and buy some.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Do you wear cologne Joe? I love it when a man walks by and smells good. I don't think they make the cologne I liked the most any longer. It was the one from Michael Jordan. It was all his favourite things combined, fresh cut grass, the smell of a leather ball glove, a hot summers night...and a few other things I can't remember. I think I even may have stalked a few guys who were wearing that back in the day.


I like the smell of Old Spice fresh scent on my hubby. Just the deoderant.

The first time I smelled it on him, I asked if he was wearing cologne. It just does it for me. Makes me feel relaxed and safe.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Talk is cheap, actions speak louder than words and I'm sure you don't need advice these things come natural when your with someone you care about, and when your not and its just sex who the cares.


Umm sorry to disagree, but my hubby needed ALOT of instruction. And it can get old quick to have to constantly be instructing. 

Some guys just aren't creative and need ideas put in their heads to work with.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> It's also very personal and I wouldn't want the world to know what me and my husband do in the bedroom or any where else for that matter, and I've never had any complaints from my husband so I guess I've been doing it right and pleasing my partner for a long long time without any help from people on the Internet.


I got most of my knowledge from the internet.

And on a side note, I have gotten alot of pregger info on the internet as well. Like why my nipples are changing, How to avoid nausea, why my clit hurts sometime when I walk around during late preg. 

All from women sharing info on the internet. 

It really isn't any different from asking an aunt, mother, friend for advice.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> do yall really not notice when we get our hair done, or a new outfit or shit or do you just pretend?


I've never pretended not to notice. There have been several times where I just haven't noticed though, but thought, "damn, my girl looks good today!" and not really known what was different. That isn't always the case though, as I often notice as well. It just kind of depends on the new outfit or the new hairdo I guess. I'd say I'm more likely to notice a new hairstyle over a new outfit, unless it's like a jaw-dropping outfit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got most of my knowledge from the internet.
> 
> And on a side note, I have gotten alot of pregger info on the internet as well. Like why my nipples are changing, How to avoid nausea, why my clit hurts sometime when I walk around during late preg.
> 
> ...


With the delightful difference that your chances of getting good advice are much higher. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I've never pretended not to notice. There have been several times where I just haven't noticed though, but thought, "damn, my girl looks good today!" and not really known what was different. That isn't always the case though, as I often notice as well. It just kind of depends on the new outfit or the new hairdo I guess. I'd say I'm more likely to notice a new hairstyle over a new outfit, unless it's like a jaw-dropping outfit.


Did you buy the pineapple and mangos yet?


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Did you buy the pineapple and mangos yet?


Hahaha, actually I'm snowed in right now. If the streets and my parking lot don't get plowed soon my girlfriend is not even going to be able to come over tonight.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Hahaha, actually I'm snowed in right now. If the streets and my parking lot don't get plowed soon my girlfriend is not even going to be able to come over tonight.


Oh no, no jiggy jig tonight for you. I wonder when masterbation will come up ass pies hot new topic


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> I wonder when masterbation will come up ass pies hot new topic


You lost me here.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> do yall really not notice when we get our hair done, or a new outfit or shit or do you just pretend?


I would notice new clothes but frequently would not notice a new hair do.
The ex would get quite upset over it,God bless her cheating heart


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh no, no jiggy jig tonight for you. I wonder when masterbation will come up ass pies hot new topic


Masturbation has been covered already in other threads lol.

Did you just call me ass pie?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Masturbation has been covered already in other threads lol.
> 
> Did you just call me ass pie?


lol, I think his finger just got stuck on the "s" button one too many. But I wondered that myself. hahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok new subject.

*Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you? 

Women: How do you feel about a man rubbing one out while you are in the other room? Or using a pocket pussy?*


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok new subject.
> 
> *Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you?
> 
> Women: How do you feel about a man rubbing one out while you are in the other room? Or using a pocket pussy?*


I'd welcome the use of toys in the bedroom provided they were not used on me,variety is key.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 5, 2013)

Nah, shit my girl don't care for them. Shit I Love her to death. Very happy myself in life. Thing that sucks is our sex life. I'm very sexually active she's not I hate it. Never had issues in the bedroom before. Shit before I meet her I had 2 girls that constantly wanted to hook up. It was a friend's with benefits type of thing just got to where they were getting way to clinggy. But damn was fun. Honestly I wouldn't change my life my girl is great. And shit when things do happen the way she digs her nails in my back just gets me going that much more.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes! They're plowing my parking lot finally! Looks like I'll be doing a little plowing of my own later after-all, woohoo!

To the mango store!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

You better eat them in the parking lot lol or is today the control? What did you eat today?


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> You better eat them in the parking lot lol or is today the control? What did you eat today?


I actually haven't eaten anything yet now that you mention it.  

You're right though, tonight needs to be the control. Will buy mangos tomorrow.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Nah buy em tonight then you can eat nothing but mangos tommorow and she will have somthing to look forward too. This thread is improving peoples sex lives by the minute! Good work flaming pie


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Masturbation has been covered already in other threads lol.
> 
> Did you just call me ass pie?


Oh sorry, my finger was a little anxious


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok new subject.
> 
> *Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you?
> 
> Women: How do you feel about a man rubbing one out while you are in the other room? Or using a pocket pussy?*


Personally im ok with useing toys for her pleasure as long as i get a good tutorial once or twice. I havent really used alot of them during sex but they are fun to bring into the fun sack for me because 2000 rpms is somthing that my, well...anything could ever accomplish without power being involved. I love it a lady cums so it doesnt scare me, bring on the vibrating dicks!! Put that in yur sig lol


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Nah, shit my girl don't care for them. Shit I Love her to death. Very happy myself in life. Thing that sucks is our sex life. I'm very sexually active she's not I hate it. Never had issues in the bedroom before. Shit before I meet her I had 2 girls that constantly wanted to hook up. It was a friend's with benefits type of thing just got to where they were getting way to clinggy. But damn was fun. Honestly I wouldn't change my life my girl is great. And shit when things do happen the way she digs her nails in my back just gets me going that much more.


If your sex life sucks try and make it better bro. Usually its a two way challenge, not always but sometimes. If sex is important to you id do some kinky shit like sending her neked pics at work, or buying some romantic movies to watch together. Even some oils or flavored lubes could light the spark of desire in her eyes. Even just going for a walk and holding her hand could be the cure, excersize boosts sex drive too. Good luck brotha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Some guys have really high sex drives. I knew a guy who wanted to have sex with his girl twice a day, and they had two babies to take care of. He would complain about her being a cold fish, but if I had two babies to take care of and then had to get fucked every night I would be a cold fish too!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Hair ill notice but I like nice hair on a woman so I guess it depends. If the question was reversed would you notice??


uh yes....i would notice and i do all the time


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> uh yes....i would notice and i do all the time


Doesn't count tho arent you a hairdresser?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok new subject.
> 
> *Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you?
> 
> Women: How do you feel about a man rubbing one out while you are in the other room? Or using a pocket pussy?*


I got rid of my dildos at the request of my husband.

I don't like it when my hubby rubs one out in the shower. I would rather take care of him myself, even if all I have the energy for is a handjob. If we were seperated due to work I would want him to have a pocket pussy.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 5, 2013)

This thread is basically softcore porn.  It reminds me of the penthouse stories I would read in the porn mags I would steal to wack off to. Ah the god old days.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm still waiting for that pic Flaming Pie.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

StephanieAk said:


> I'm still waiting for that pic Flaming Pie.....


What pic? ???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

This is not the hair thread sunni. lol.

Unless hair turns the guys on. I know my hubby loved it when my hair was long and just hanging down over his face.


----------



## StephanieAk (Mar 5, 2013)

You said that you had huge boobs remember?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh. HAHA.

I don't know what the boob posting rules are. Like how much boob is too much and what will get me banned?

I am a D cup if that helps. Before pregnancy I was 36 C


----------



## smok3h (Mar 5, 2013)

Got the mangos, now I just need to wait for the lady to get over here.

But I was reminded of something from a few posts up. I take loooong showers. They're kind of what I use to wake up. Some people need coffee, I just take long showers. I'm pretty sure everyone thinks I'm just masturbating in the shower all the time, lol, but that is definitely not the case. Why can't I take a long shower without being labeled a shower masturbater .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Got the mangos, now I just need to wait for the lady to get over here.
> 
> But I was reminded of something from a few posts up. I take loooong showers. They're kind of what I use to wake up. Some people need coffee, I just take long showers. I'm pretty sure everyone thinks I'm just masturbating in the shower all the time, lol, but that is definitely not the case. Why can't I take a long shower without being labeled a shower masturbater .


LOL

My hubby takes long showers. I swear he just stands under the hot water for 10 min. It is like a sauna in there when he is done.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> LOL
> 
> My hubby takes long showers. I swear he just stands under the hot water for 10 min. It is like a sauna in there when he is done.


what I do too. It's de'bestest way to wake up.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Have rimjobs been discussed yet?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Ew. Even if thoroughly cleaned and douched, I would not put my tongue there.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh. HAHA.
> 
> I don't know what the boob posting rules are. Like how much boob is too much and what will get me banned?
> 
> I am a D cup if that helps. Before pregnancy I was 36 C


OMG!!! We are exact boob size sisters! I knew I liked you for a reason


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> OMG!!! We are exact boob size sisters! I knew I liked you for a reason


so tempted to hit the skype button and attempt to cyber.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

...finally he notices it!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

buck.. where are your answers?


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ...finally he notices it!


I'm hitting my own button right now to see what cums of it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> buck.. where are your answers?


answers to what? i'm no sexpert.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't have to be a sexpert. Just have to answer the questions lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

*Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you? 

Women: How do you feel about a man rubbing one out while you are in the other room? Or using a pocket pussy?*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you?
> 
> Women: How do you feel about a man rubbing one out while you are in the other room? Or using a pocket pussy?*


chanice will sometimes bust out the vibrator. i would use it on her too, and have tried, but it's tough since it's not my finger and i don't know if i'm hitting the clit or not.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you?
> 
> Women: How do you feel about a man rubbing one out while you are in the other room? Or using a pocket pussy?*


Not really into toys. I like to be the only toy present.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, yeah. 

My hubby wanted to try to use the vibrater on me once. I had to guide his hand for a bit.

Nowadays, he just leaves me to it. 

Sometimes I use it as a quick way to tighten up and get wet for him when it is a late work night.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Not really into toys. I like to be the only toy present.


So dildos in her side table drawer would annoy you?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Not really into toys. I like to be the only toy present.


Would you wear a vibrating cock ring that stimulates the clit while she rides?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

Could you would you on a boat, could you would you with a goat?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So dildos in her side table drawer would annoy you?


No, not at all. I'm prob. not gonna use em' thats all.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Could you would you on a boat, could you would you with a goat?


I have on a boat. Not with a goat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Could you would you on a boat, could you would you with a goat?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Toys are OK with me


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

I had a really nice dildo. A couple years ago I threw it away cus it or I was causing arguments over it. 

Me and my hub would get into arguments and then he wouldn't take care of me. (the arguments generally started because I was horny and irritable) So I would say "if youre not gonna do it, I will." And then used the dildo. He didn't like that.

He doesn't mind the vibrator tho. I think it is an ego thing. He doesn't like being replaced.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> . I think it is an ego thing. He doesn't like being replaced.


sounds bout right.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

I love this place, where else can you go and have dildos and weed just one click away.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

MMK... new question.. since this one isn't getting many bites.

*What is the most random unsexy thought you have had during sex?*


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> MMK... new question.. since this one isn't getting many bites.
> 
> *What is the most random unsexy thought you have had during sex?*


I seriously think of this when im trying not to cum....
[youtube]HOxeH_OQpFw[/youtube]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

I am always trying TO come. So I never have to think of something unsexy on purpose. 

Guys do it to avoid being out for the count.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am always trying TO come. So I never have to think of something unsexy on purpose.
> 
> Guys do it to avoid being out for the count.


yeah, you gals don't have to worry about being one and done. most guys are pretty much done after one. then it's refractory time.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 5, 2013)

If I had had too many unsexy thoughts I'd lose my stiffy so I never care how long it takes,the lady to has her orgasm first just in case I'm in Speedy Gonzalez mode


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

*The Booty Clap. Sexy or disgusting?*


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *The Booty Clap. Sexy or disgusting?*


LOL really?


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

For me depends on their skin color and if their naked. Also weight size.....Fat looks like cream cheese when claping together....muscle more perfect circular motion and bubble buts are awesome. Thx Rachael Starr for blowing my mind away.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 5, 2013)

For real! I saw a video of a girl doing it once and thought "that could be hot". I wouldn't want the noise.. just the motion.


----------



## rooky1985 (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *The Booty Clap. Sexy or disgusting?*


Amazing...


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> For real! I saw a video of a girl doing it once and thought "that could be hot". I wouldn't want the noise.. just the motion.


Meh, the noise I can tolerate, sound s like my balls(Bill and Ted, my nickname for my two buds or my balls) slapping against ... flesh(Ballz dip, claping without hands, pile driving)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *The Booty Clap. Sexy or disgusting?*


I've gotten off to clips of that before, so, hot!


----------



## rooky1985 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nothing disgusting about a woman who can move her body, I would like my alarm clock to awaken me with the sound of a womans cheeks smacking together.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *The Booty Clap. Sexy or disgusting?*


Ive never seen it in real life but i think it would be incredibly erotic, oh heck ya. It would be like having a stripper in your house that you care about. Havent been to the strippers in five years but they never gave me wood. A girlfriend booty clapin would make my dick hard enough to cut glass i would imagine


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Ive never seen it in real life but i think it would be incredibly erotic, oh heck ya. It would be like having a stripper in your house that you care about. Havent been to the strippers in five years but they never gave me wood. A girlfriend booty clapin would make my dick hard enough to cut glass i would imagine


Go back to the stripe club, browsers the girls don't pick the first girl that talks to you. Get VIP, worry about the cost...don't worry there's a chance of a reward if you played your cards right with the "Stripper."-horror music)


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 5, 2013)

Jesus, hate random ass songs pop in your head for no reason at all. Damn Velvet Revoler


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2013)

StickyEnigma said:


> Meh, the noise I can tolerate, sound s like my balls(Bill and Ted, my nickname for my two buds or my balls) slapping against ... flesh(Ballz dip, claping without hands, pile driving)


View attachment 2555726 what an excellent adventure dude


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Yes! They're plowing my parking lot finally! Looks like I'll be doing a little plowing of my own later after-all, woohoo!
> 
> To the mango store!


I never knew that the secret to mancum was mango. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok new subject.
> 
> *Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you?
> 
> Women: How do you feel about a man rubbing one out while you are in the other room? Or using a pocket pussy?*


1) If I can have Snap-On tools in my usual room of recreation, well shewt so can she.

2) Not qualified to answer. However during those brief glorious interludes when i was with a woman whose sexual appetite was in tune with mine, i'd hold out to share the juiciness. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

StickyEnigma said:


> Go back to the stripe club, browsers the girls don't pick the first girl that talks to you. Get VIP, worry about the cost...don't worry there's a chance of a reward if you played your cards right with the "Stripper."-horror music)


Lol, why pay for a good sex show when theres hawt sexy ladies giving it away for free....think about it


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lol, why pay for a good sex show when theres hawt sexy ladies giving it away for free....think about it


I'll get scolded for this, but ... where? cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, I have a question for the men in the room about scent. I think if it's right, it's a huge turn on but if it's not, it's a big turn off. I  spray a little perfume and walk naked through the mist. This way, it just leaves and hint and lands nicely everywhere. I've noticed that some perfumes are so over powering they can actually give me a headache. I was wondering if there is particular kind men are attracted too? I wear something derived from a desert flowering cactus. It's a totally natural fragrance, just a bit sweet with a hint of spice. I've had many complements on it but I was wondering if I'm better to wear noting at all? BTW, Smoker smell and perfume mixed together makes me want to heave.


I would imagine that it's different for every man. My favorite scent on a woman is "just showered with unscented products". For a high-quality evening out, a dash of a seriously nice perfume. "Opium" (Givenchy?) is my Kryptonite in that instance. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh. HAHA.
> 
> I don't know what the boob posting rules are. Like how much boob is too much and what will get me banned?
> 
> I am a D cup if that helps. Before pregnancy I was 36 C


The hard rule is "no nips ... no problem". We used to have a few Tasteful Nudes threads before some malcontent ruined that for us. There the rule was "no genitalia, no problem". cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Lol, why pay for a good sex show when theres hawt sexy ladies giving it away for free....think about it


sometimes paying for it is cheaper. just sayin...


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't think boob posting will get you banned, but i'm not 100% on that


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

That's just wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 5, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I'll get scolded for this, but ... where? cn


The real line that my old boss used to say was...." those idiots, why the hell would you pay for sex when their giving it away free at every bar in town "


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie, post your nips if you want, you wont get banned.. 

I'd like to think RIU is a little more mature than to ban members for something so trivial.. Especially since the membership requires 18+ to begin with...

There's nothing wrong with showing your body, come on guys...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> The real line that my old boss used to say was...." those idiots, why the hell would you pay for sex when their giving it away free at every bar in town "


I would rather pay for it from a working girl w/ class. Than pick up some skank at the bar. You never know what kind of strings may be attached there.

At least w/ the pro you know where you stand. Everyone goes home happy.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


Thats a very unflattering pic. of ya buck


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> The real line that my old boss used to say was...." those idiots, why the hell would you pay for sex when their giving it away free at every bar in town "


~sigh~ he doesn't know my town. cn


----------



## rooky1985 (Mar 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


>


This kind of makes me wonder what your porn collection looks like.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Ew.. man titties. skinny man titties!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

I think I said this before. 

My titties are for my baby and my husband. Posting them on here would make me feel whorish.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ew.. man titties. skinny man titties!!!


I won't respond in kind with pics depicting clitoromegaly. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think I said this before.
> 
> My titties are for my baby and my husband. Posting them on here would make me feel whorish.


Then hold'em close to your chest.  cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

The color change is interesting tho. I read that the areolas darken to help the baby see and latch on.

What's weird is they are also super sensitive. But not in a sexy kinda way. More like a, please don't touch, way.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The color change is interesting tho. I read that the areolas darken to help the baby see and latch on.
> 
> What's weird is they are also super sensitive. But not in a sexy kinda way. More like a, please don't touch, way.


 You're probably in for a bit of an adjustment when a hungry little mouth latches onto them.

Or you may be one of the lucky ones for whom it's a real pleasure. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

I try to give my hubby some squeeze time even though it feels weird. They are still his as well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> You're probably in for a bit of an adjustment when a hungry little mouth latches onto them.
> 
> Or you may be one of the lucky ones for whom it's a real pleasure. cn


I read that breastfeeding releases oxytocin and it is a powerful relaxant.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

If he has any sort of empathy at all, he'll back off when you show signs of discomfort. Don't be afraid to communicate those. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read that breastfeeding releases oxytocin and it is a powerful relaxant.


I've read that some women experience "uterine flutter" while breastfeeding, and that it's quite nice. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> If he has any sort of empathy at all, he'll back off when you show signs of discomfort. Don't be afraid to communicate those. cn


I have talked to him about it, and he doesn't touch them much anymore. Really only when I take his hand and put it there.

It helps speed up sex time. lol. 

Sex isn't really that enjoyable for me anymore. I initiate it with him to keep him happy. I can tell when he needs it. He gets tired all the time and grumpy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I've read that some women experience "uterine flutter" while breastfeeding, and that it's quite nice. cn


It's supposed to help strength the muscles in the uterus and vagina and help clear out any remaining debris in there.

The reproductive organs are amazing.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have talked to him about it, and he doesn't touch them much anymore. Really only when I take his hand and put it there.
> 
> It helps speed up sex time. lol.
> 
> Sex isn't really that enjoyable for me anymore. I initiate it with him to keep him happy. I can tell when he needs it. He gets tired all the time and grumpy.


That was my downfall in my relationships. I cannot enjoy sex unless I am getting signals that she's into it. I am constitutively incapable of rape or dominance games. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> That was my downfall in my relationships. I cannot enjoy sex unless I am getting signals that she's into it. I am constitutively incapable of rape or dominance games. cn


I enjoy it mentally and emotionally. I love the fact that he is still into my body and that it gives him pleasure. I want to be his source of pleasure.

I just don't feel much pleasure because I am thinking about the baby or my tits stretching, or our bellies touching... and so on.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read that breastfeeding releases oxytocin and it is a powerful relaxant.


Oxytocin is also released when you and your partner touch each other, i think ay type of touching releases it into your body. My friend is a scientist and he always refered to his girlfriend as his oxytocin factory. It releases stress and makes you feel good all over. I think some drugs can make you feel the effects of it also. Moral of this long winded story is touching is good for you


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oxytocin is also released when you and your partner touch each other, i think ay type of touching releases it into your body. My friend is a scientist and he always refered to his girlfriend as his oxytocin factory. It releases stress and makes you feel good all over. I think some drugs can make you feel the effects of it also. Moral of this long winded story is touching is good for you


 I am so out of touch. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh and Buck, that is just wrong......lmao, sooooo wrong


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I am so out of touch. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Oh and Buck, that is just wrong......lmao, sooooo wrong


i was high, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I enjoy it mentally and emotionally. I love the fact that he is still into my body and that it gives him pleasure. I want to be his source of pleasure.
> 
> I just don't feel much pleasure because I am thinking about the baby or my tits stretching, or our bellies touching... and so on.


Hey cutiepie, remember when i told you how much i was in love with my ex while she was prego? I didnt worry about any of that stuff, all i cared about was that my baby was inside my fiances belly and that made her the most beautifull woman in the world to me. It kinda sucked with the whole sex thing and dealing with her being uncomortable all the time and irritable, hormonal, self conscious, and lots of other stuff but hey, thats pregnancy for ya. He loves you and he thinks your beautiful, dont let your feelings sabbotage you right now. They will play tricks on you. My ex has confessed that she knew it was her hormones talking but there was nothing she could do about it. Trust in your man and trust me, it will all be worth it when you hold that baby in your arms


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was high, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


Baaahahahaaa, theres no right time for that..lol barfff


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Baaahahahaaa, theres no right time for that..lol barfff


i've been in a lopsided battle of wits with some dimwitted, racially-riled types in politics. it was time to break out the not so big guns.


----------



## mamahippy (Mar 6, 2013)

you guys are going about it all wrong.................


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

mamahippy said:


> you guys are going about it all wrong.................


K mama, how should we do it? This is the thread for sex talk so talk some sex


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

lol


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I got most of my knowledge from the internet.
> 
> And on a side note, I have gotten alot of pregger info on the internet as well. Like why my nipples are changing, How to avoid nausea, why my clit hurts sometime when I walk around during late preg.
> 
> ...


Except the whole world knows about you, how do you think people managed when their was no Internet we sat down quietly and privately with a book, and no one else needed to hear all your intimate details.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't get offended gran's. You know I like ya. The online world is todays "book" as it were. There is still a measure of anonymity. With real-time feedback both positive and negative. I admit this thread has gotten a bit raunchy here and there, but it is providing a pretty good laugh for many. 
Seriously, no offense intended, but if you don't like the content don't come on this thread.


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

mamahippy said:


> you guys are going about it all wrong.................


At point I almost agreed with this, but then was thinking.. if he just flipped her over and hammered her like a screen door in a hurricane.. that could very well be status quo with no real 'new' knowledge or learning in the process.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 6, 2013)

Have we gone over the Donkey Punch yet? Anybody pull off a successful donkey punch?

Dirty Sanchez?

Frosty Milkshake?

Rusty Trombone?

The Russian Bicycle?

Upper Decker?

Fluffy Squirrel Sandwich?

My personal favorite is the Dilapitated Dinosaur. You guys are super armature if you don't know these sweet sex manuvers.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Don't get offended gran's. You know I like ya. The online world is todays "book" as it were. There is still a measure of anonymity. With real-time feedback both positive and negative. I admit this thread has gotten a bit raunchy here and there, but it is providing a pretty good laugh for many.
> Seriously, no offense intended, but if you don't like the content don't come on this thread.


down boy lol, grannys always welcome anywhere, especially where im at, i love her opinion, oh and shes my date


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Have we gone over the Donkey Punch yet? Anybody pull off a successful donkey punch?
> 
> Dirty Sanchez?
> 
> ...


Am curious how the upper decker applies as the original definition of upper decker was just shitting in the back of a toilet


----------



## smok3h (Mar 6, 2013)

Control a success!


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Control a success!


Controls have to be successful for a solid baseline, otherwise the basis for the rest of the experiment is flawed. Good to know you tore a piece off though, congrats! hahahaha


----------



## smok3h (Mar 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Controls have to be successful for a solid baseline, otherwise the basis for the rest of the experiment is flawed. Good to know you tore a piece off though, congrats! hahahaha


Thanks, friend! I have a scientific mind, so I know what's up.

She's currently asleep in my bed, and I'm heading back there too soon, but I thought I'd post my success story.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 6, 2013)

LMAO, I actually got up to make myself a sandwich, hahaha, because I hadn't eaten all day for some reason (too engrossed in work I guess) and I got super hungry afterwards.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> down boy lol, grannys always welcome anywhere, especially where im at, i love her opinion, oh and shes my date


I didn't mean she should go away. I simply meant if she was offended she shouldn't read here. That's all. I like the grans too. She's a sweet lady w/ a big heart. 
I wouldn't want my granny reading this thread


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Am curious how the upper decker applies as the original definition of upper decker was just shitting in the back of a toilet


It can also be used in reference to shitting on a bitches tits. Your welcome to ask me about any of the others as well.


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It can also be used in reference to shitting on a bitches tits. Your welcome to ask me about any of the others as well.


Ahh, yeah.. that wouldn't work - the woman would kill me if I tried such a thing. I had death threats after the 'angry dragon'.. would rather not push that one as I value my genitals intact. hahahaha


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Ahh, yeah.. that wouldn't work - the woman would kill me if I tried such a thing. I had death threats after the 'angry dragon'.. would rather not push that one as I value my genitals intact. hahahaha


Ask for the rusty trombone. It's great.



*Rusty trombone*

Rusty Trombone is a sexual act in which a man stands with his knees and back slightly bent, with feet at least shoulder width apart to expose his anus.[SUP][1][/SUP] The other partner typically kneels behind the man and performs anilingus while reaching up beneath the testicles or around the body to manually administer rapid up and down motions of the penis, mimicking the motions of a tromboneplayer.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] The act is defined primarily by the physical orientation of the partners and the combination of analingus with manual penile stimulation; however, other positions and variations are possible.



I just decided to post it, this IS the sex talk thread after all....just don't get me started on the Dilapitated Dinosaur. Only trained pros can pull that one off. It's dangerous.


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ask for the rusty trombone. It's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds solid, and yeah - as for 'dangerous'.. I can understand - is why the wheelbarrow races in couples format, racing for a prize could also be on the 'do not attempt' list.


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 6, 2013)

JMHOkiss-ass


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Don't get offended gran's. You know I like ya. The online world is todays "book" as it were. There is still a measure of anonymity. With real-time feedback both positive and negative. I admit this thread has gotten a bit raunchy here and there, but it is providing a pretty good laugh for many.
> Seriously, no offense intended, but if you don't like the content don't come on this thread.


Did I say I was offended, I haven't always been this old you know you young men and woman think you've got it all Sussed well I could tell you things that would make your hair curl, but I'm a lady and I won't I ill just sit here and smile to myself. You go for it nothing shocks me I can assure you that, but I know a few thing that might shock you young man.


----------



## Granny weed (Mar 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I didn't mean she should go away. I simply meant if she was offended she shouldn't read here. That's all. I like the grans too. She's a sweet lady w/ a big heart.
> I wouldn't want my granny reading this thread


Well I'm not your granny and I'm not offended and you have not offended me. And as ninja says I'm with him, and I can teach him a lot more than you'll ever know but don't tell anyone it's a secret.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Hey cutiepie, remember when i told you how much i was in love with my ex while she was prego? I didnt worry about any of that stuff, all i cared about was that my baby was inside my fiances belly and that made her the most beautifull woman in the world to me. It kinda sucked with the whole sex thing and dealing with her being uncomortable all the time and irritable, hormonal, self conscious, and lots of other stuff but hey, thats pregnancy for ya. He loves you and he thinks your beautiful, dont let your feelings sabbotage you right now. They will play tricks on you. My ex has confessed that she knew it was her hormones talking but there was nothing she could do about it. Trust in your man and trust me, it will all be worth it when you hold that baby in your arms


Don't worry. =)

I love my husband.

He is a great man and will be a loving father. 

I knew when I let him inside last august that we were ready for a baby. He has been wonderful this entire pregnancy. Very patient and loving.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Except the whole world knows about you, how do you think people managed when their was no Internet we sat down quietly and privately with a book, and no one else needed to hear all your intimate details.


No one is gonna walk up on the street and say:

"HEY! I saw you on rollitup and you are a sex machine!"

Or

"Hey! I saw you on rollitup and you are a slut cus you like pleasing your hubby!"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Don't get offended gran's. You know I like ya. The online world is todays "book" as it were. There is still a measure of anonymity. With real-time feedback both positive and negative. I admit this thread has gotten a bit raunchy here and there, but it is providing a pretty good laugh for many.
> Seriously, no offense intended, but if you don't like the content don't come on this thread.


Ya. It's like I can share my biography with people before I am dead!


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

smok3h said:


> LMAO, I actually got up to make myself a sandwich, hahaha, because I hadn't eaten all day for some reason (too engrossed in work I guess) and I got super hungry afterwards.


So what was her smoke report? Is she in on the experiment or did you just give her a load in the mouth?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Have we gone over the Donkey Punch yet? Anybody pull off a successful donkey punch?
> 
> Dirty Sanchez?
> 
> ...



My husbands marine buddies LOVVVED to joke around about that kinda stuff. 

My husband laughed about it too. 

I told him the day he tryed it would be the last day he'd be in bed with me. 

Cept for the dutch oven.. I gave him a few chances on that one. But I got him back.


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> So what was her smoke report? Is she in on the experiment or did you just give her a load in the mouth?


rofl @ smoke report.. 1-10 scale.. 1 = barely worked, 10 being well-smoked.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Thanks, friend! I have a scientific mind, so I know what's up.
> 
> She's currently asleep in my bed, and I'm heading back there too soon, but I thought I'd post my success story.


Dear lord. 


Perhaps you are being a little TOO scientific.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

oldesthippy said:


> View attachment 2555967
> 
> JMHOkiss-ass


Some times I think that is why my hubby married me. Because he gets a kick out of annoying me.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Don't worry. =)
> 
> I love my husband.
> 
> ...


Good, i just dont want you getting down on yourself rightnow. You dont need anything negetive in your life right now. You are beautiful in every way.&#8203; And sexy too *wink*


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Well I'm not your granny and I'm not offended and you have not offended me. And as ninja says I'm with him, and I can teach him a lot more than you'll ever know but don't tell anyone it's a secret.


Gurrr granny raahr  your making me blush


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

New topic pie?


----------



## oldesthippy (Mar 6, 2013)

Dame i love Pie 
especially after some meds IMHO



joe macclennan said:


> New topic pie?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

*Ok. 

Something I am genuinely curious about.

The women in some tribes never wear shirts or coverings for their breasts. And in some tribes the men don't wear coverings over their penis. 

Do you think their people are constantly eye humping the pretty/attractive nudes? Is genitalia view as something purely sexual over there? Or do they look past the nudity?

Looking for opinions and facts. Fill me in.*


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Ok.
> 
> Something I am genuinely curious about.
> 
> ...


I think they don't look at each other as we do,we see a pretty lady etc in tight jeans and drool over how good her butt looks in them because nudity to us is not the norm unless behind closed doors,they on the other hand are born naked and live their lives naked so are desensitised to it from a very young age.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Do you think they pick their spouse/mate based on looks? Like...the least saggy titted woman inthe tribe? (but then, I guess if that was the goal, there would be less saggy tits genetically..)


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think they pick their spouse/mate based on looks? Like...the least saggy titted woman inthe tribe? (but then, I guess if that was the goal, there would be less saggy tits genetically..)


Men pick wives based on dowrys and women get hot and bothered when the men do their warrior dances,,most of those tribes are polygamous so the guys have more than one wife.
As for the saggy tits,why is that even the young women have them?
Is it anything to do with them never having worn any kind of bra for support?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe attractiveness is noticed in all cultures.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

as far as picking their spouse based on this. I suppose social rank would play a big part, and like d12 said dowries pay a big part as well.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 6, 2013)

I remember watching a documentary,on it were one of the tribes who adorn themselves with those huge lip and ear plates(not sure of the proper name),anyway the narrator commented that the bigger the plates a lady wore the more attractive she was


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

but do all cultures use dowrys?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I remember watching a documentary,on it were one of the tribes who adorn themselves with those huge lip and ear plates(not sure of the proper name),anyway the narrator commented that the bigger the plates a lady wore the more attractive she was


Yeah I have seen something like that before.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would say yes although I'm open to correction on it.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

This practice is still shown even in western cultures just not as extreme. The custom of a brides family paying for a wedding came from a dowry.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

You give me three sheep, two spears and four waterskins and Yes, I will marry your ugly daughter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> You give me three sheep, two spears and four waterskins and Yes, I will marry your ugly daughter.


lol. 

Interesting how in american culture, men generally don't get anything out of marriage except for a fancy party.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

The woman pays for the party, Man buys the rock..... figures.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 6, 2013)

It's a lot cheaper to get married than divorced so either marry the right person first time around or don't get married


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> It's a lot cheaper to get married than divorced so either marry the right person first time around or don't get married


sounds easy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Easier for the woman.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok my subjects aren't generating enough interest lol. Someone elses turn.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Ok.
> 
> Something I am genuinely curious about.
> 
> ...


i believe the allure caused by seeing the opposite sexs sexy bits is caused primarily by the lack of everyday viewing. Since we tend to cover ourseves up all the time ones heart rate speeds up and arousal occurs when we finally do see these parts of the body. A perfect contrast to the lack of clothing would be practicing muslim women. Some but not the whole reason they cover their bodies is to prevent flirting and sexual advances from males that are not their husbands. I bet as this tradition is coming to an end there is some really horny old men going WTF is that girl wearing and regularly suffering from whiplash


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> sounds easy.


True,everyone that gets married the first time assumes it's forever.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok my subjects aren't generating enough interest lol. Someone elses turn.


Well, how bout porn? Who uses it who doesn't? That should generate some interest.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Overall, I don't like porn. 

Mainly because it makes me feel guilty.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

I enjoy viewing Nude women in person or not. My wife does not sadly. Except when she was pregnant with our son. This *was * &#8203;a fun time.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> It can also be used in reference to shitting on a bitches tits. Your welcome to ask me about any of the others as well.


Google returns nowt for Fluffy Squirrel Sandwich. I'm not sure some of those aren't somewhat embroidered. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dear lord.
> 
> 
> Perhaps you are being a little TOO scientific.


Science demands hard data. cn


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Overall, I don't like porn.
> 
> Mainly because it makes me feel guilty.


guilty for what? i believe its love that counts and only loving one woman at a time. You wont fall in love with a porn star. Its like when your girl/boyfriend flirts. I know shes coming home with me. I actually enjoy it when they can turn other men on. It boosts my ego. porn is creating fantasy and unless the fantasy takes over your life i dont think you should feel guilty.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Overall, I don't like porn.
> 
> Mainly because it makes me feel guilty.


My complaint with porn is that almost all of it is as stylized as Hollywood gunfights. cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

What bout u cannna porn or no porn? For Science purposes only of course.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

what if you made your own porn? would you enjoy it then flaming pie?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> What bout u cannna porn or no porn? For Science purposes only of course.


My faves are the plainly unscripted amateur stuff. That way, when a guy or gal makes a noise, it's probably real. 
But nothing can compete with my Widow-oiled mind-filth. cn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> guilty for what? i believe its love that counts and only loving one woman at a time. You wont fall in love with a porn star. Its like when your girl/boyfriend flirts. I know shes coming home with me. I actually enjoy it when they can turn other men on. It boosts my ego. porn is creating fantasy and unless the fantasy takes over your life i dont think you should feel guilty.


It is not a matter of love. It is a matter of fantasy.

And I HATE when my husband flirts, even when he doesn't realize he is doing it.

He doesn't like me flirting either.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> what if you made your own porn? would you enjoy it then flaming pie?


I did. Hehe


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> what if you made your own porn? would you enjoy it then flaming pie?


No. lol. I would be critiqueing myself.

The best sex is when you are completely absorbed in the other person.

Fantasy during sex stops me from being completely absorbed with my husband.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> No. lol. I would be critiqueing myself.
> 
> The best sex is when you are completely absorbed in the other person.
> 
> Fantasy during sex stops me from being completely absorbed with my husband.


Emphatically agree. When the sex is good, my head is busy being full of fuck. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> My complaint with porn is that almost all of it is as stylized as Hollywood gunfights. cn


Protip: select the category 'webcams', all (well, mostly) amateur


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Protip: select the category 'webcams', all (well, mostly) amateur


hahaha.. chapter #1 is going to get started this evenin' Pada


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

I tried watching porn with my husband. It didn't really work.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is not a matter of love. It is a matter of fantasy.
> 
> And I HATE when my husband flirts, even when he doesn't realize he is doing it.
> 
> He doesn't like me flirting either.


Its funny how women can misconstrue a casual conversation sometimes between two people as flirting sometimes. Ive been accused of flirting with old ladies, and even handycaped women by exs. If inuendo is passed in conversation from the other person, and you can carry a conversation youll return it. If that gets out of hand thats flirting impo but just talking and enjoying a conversation gets turned into that so often..???


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I tried watching porn with my husband. It didn't really work.


Why not make some porn with him instead? Then take frames of it from a video editor and print them, leading a trail from the front door to you naked in the tub or something similar?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

I asked my hubby to think of a question. This was the best he could come up with.

*Why is multiple partners such a big fantasy? Both simultaneously and seperate.

*I think the answer is obvious. What do you guys think?


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I asked my hubby to think of a question. This was the best he could come up with.
> 
> *Why is multiple partners such a big fantasy? Both simultaneously and seperate.
> 
> *I think the answer is obvious. What do you guys think?


I think he's trying to drop a hint, and picked the worst possible time to try at his hint... that said, it's a very bad idea on multiple levels unless you and your mate both went into the relationship with the discussion of an open relationship... at that point, it may be workable.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> Why not make some porn with him instead? Then take frames of it from a video editor and print them, leading a trail from the front door to you naked in the tub or something similar?


I don't think he would notice the pics on the floor. He thinks he would.

I honestly would rather just call him to the bedroom and have my ass out in view as soon as he turns the corner.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> I think he's trying to drop a hint, and picked the worst possible time to try at his hint... that said, it's a very bad idea on multiple levels unless you and your mate both went into the relationship with the discussion of an open relationship... at that point, it may be workable.


He laughed. I think he was just wracking his brain for a good question..

His first question was something about hawaian punch breast milk. WTF???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

He said everyone knows that multiple partners doesnt usually pan out the way you expected it to. So why fantasize about it?


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He laughed. I think he was just wracking his brain for a good question..
> 
> His first question was something about hawaian punch breast milk. WTF???


That I could entertain, with a shot of kahlua to go in it... (for adults)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 6, 2013)

Breast milk and alcohol. The REAL buttery nipple.


----------



## fr3d12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Breast milk and alcohol. The REAL buttery nipple.


I'd happily settle for the breast right now,with or without the milk


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Breast milk and alcohol. The REAL buttery nipple.


Speaking of, had no idea that a breast milk bank existed in Canada....


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I asked my hubby to think of a question. This was the best he could come up with.
> 
> *Why is multiple partners such a big fantasy? Both simultaneously and seperate.
> 
> *I think the answer is obvious. What do you guys think?


Well i wasnt thinkin about that till ya mentioned it lmao i dont fantasize about seperate but ive had simultaneous and its pretty damn good. Its another dimension in fun, so many more ways to have fun. Lol its like adding CO2, your making a more optimum environment for being naughty in


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said everyone knows that multiple partners doesnt usually pan out the way you expected it to. So why fantasize about it?


Oh it can though


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 6, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Breast milk and alcohol. The REAL buttery nipple.


Baahahahaaaa, this belongs in your sig with this thread


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Protip: select the category 'webcams', all (well, mostly) amateur


Bad sound. I'm very auditory when it comes to coming. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Bad sound. I'm very auditory when it comes to coming. cn


I agree! The sound is usually poor quality on cam clips, but I've found a few actually wearing the mic and they're pretty great.


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 6, 2013)

Always had a fetish for pregnant females....one day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2013)

next topic:

*i'm about to cum. where do you want it?*

(males can say where they want to put it)


----------



## Figong (Mar 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> next topic:
> 
> *i'm about to cum. where do you want it?*
> 
> (males can say where they want to put it)


hahahahahaha, this is like a game of twister.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 6, 2013)

Figong said:


> hahahahahaha, this is like a game of twister.


don't cum on the twister board. ewww.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2013)

Not in the hair. Face or chest.

Edit: Ok I changed my mind. Was half asleep when I wrote that. Not the hair or face. Aim for chest. If some gets on the chin/lips that is ok. If it gets in my eye, I will cut you. lol


----------



## PuffinRaph (Mar 7, 2013)

My girl totally hates when I cum over her face, even though I think it's a major turn on... You know, it's like I'm giving her what she deserves for her good job lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a form of domination. Which makes the dominator feel powerful. Power feels good.

I love to tickle my hubby. I say it is because of his laugh which is partly true. But I think I also enjoy the control.


----------



## PuffinRaph (Mar 7, 2013)

Hahaha, I'm used to being dominant during sex, even though I love to be dominated... Sadly, my girl prefer to be (actual quote) "used like my little sex toy, laid in bed and fucked the brains out". Surprisingly, this is the opposite of her out-of-bed personality, which is extremely dominat.


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

PuffinRaph said:


> Hahaha, I'm used to be dominant during sex, even though I love to be dominated... Sadly, my girl prefer to be (actual quote) "used like my little sex toy, laid in bed and fucked the brains out". Surprisingly, this is the opposite of her out-of-bed personality, which is extremely dominat.


Then dominate her in public, see how that works out and report back to us.


----------



## PuffinRaph (Mar 7, 2013)

Btw, I don't relate facials to domination, at least in my case. I love to be squirted all over my face, it's a major turn on, and I like to believe that she feels the same! It's not about power, it is about being a good boy/girl and getting what you deserve after a job well done. Well, speaking like that, it actually sounds dominating lol


----------



## PuffinRaph (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, I also love public sex. Bathrooms, parks, elevator... Too bad most of the time she is too scared someone will find us


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 7, 2013)

After I got married, my favorite place is the bed. 

It was exciting when I was younger to try other places, but now it just seems like extra work. lol


----------



## Figong (Mar 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> After I got married, my favorite place is the bed.
> 
> It was exciting when I was younger to try other places, but now it just seems like extra work. lol


Agreed, against the Liberty Bell is on my bucket list.. but I can't for the life of me figure out how I'm going to keep security off of us after the 40 second mark hits.. and that's 3 felonies in 1 shot.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

wish i never watched porn, those girls can work it for the camera... ruined my perception of a bob Johnson


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 7, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> next topic:
> 
> *i'm about to cum. where do you want it?*
> 
> (males can say where they want to put it)


Down the pipe. Duh


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Down the pipe. Duh


which pipe?  cn


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> which pipe?  cn


That's right!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 8, 2013)

The throat of course!

Although I'd imagine the vaginal canal would be equally as satisfying.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

*Have you ever had a sexual encounter that you regretted and why?*


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

Umm. yes. I was 17. Lets just say strong antibiotics were required

learned a very valuable lesson from it tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 8, 2013)

I was young, stupid and super horny. Had a random hookup with a stranger in a very remote area. Could of easily been killed. Felt horrible afterwards and invested in a good vibrator.


----------



## StickyEnigma (Mar 8, 2013)

Can't say I had one I'll be lying but for the ones who were with me, opposite view.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Have you ever had a sexual encounter that you regretted and why?*


I've got a few sexual encounters I regret _not_ having..


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, time to bump this thead back to life. 
*
Is there anything that a partner does that is rough that you enjoy while making love?

*I love when a woman smacks my ass and digs her nails into my back when she orgasms. It makes me hold back until shes done. I dont like to get her close and fail and that keeps me from......failing


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> How does one give a great blowjob?


grab a foot garden hose n a golf ball, when you have sucked the ball from one end to the other you got the technique dialed in


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Men: How do you feel about toys in the bedroom? Does it intimidate/offend/scare you?
> *


 They dont bother me, i last longer than a duracell bunny


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Have you ever had a sexual encounter that you regretted and why?*


no regrets just more experience for better choice in future


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 11, 2013)

Head is better than skittles


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Head is better than skittles


haha taste the man-blow


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

*1. What's your favorite part of sex?*



*2.Which fantasy do you most wish could come true?*



*3.If I could only touch one part of you to turn you on, which part would it be?*


*4.What's the naughtiest thing you've ever done?*


*5.What was the first sexual thing you thought about me?*


*6.What's your favorite thing about sex?*


*7.What's your favorite place to be kissed/licked?*


*8.What's your favorite position?*


*9.What would you do to me if we were alone right now?*


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 12, 2013)

Yay, more questions


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 12, 2013)

delvite said:


> *1. What's your favorite part of sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. When your dripping sweat onto each other at a steady drip
2. Having sex with teacher
3. My leg but your a guy so id feel weird
4. Made a porno movie with an ex
5. I figured you were pretty good in the sac cause you arent afraid to share your thoughts openly
6. Anticipation
7. My wedding tackle
8. Her laying on her side and me on top
9. I would offer you a beer and a joint and a high five, no funny buisiness Mr.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 12, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> 1. When your dripping sweat onto each other at a steady drip
> 2. Having sex with teacher
> 3. My leg but your a guy so id feel weird
> 4. Made a porno movie with an ex
> ...


...number 8, WOW, it's getting hot in here again...


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 12, 2013)

Well i hope you enjoyed that visual, and yah, my screens fogging up. It just started when you showed up though


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

*1. What's your favorite part of sex?*

My favorite part of sex is releasing the inherent animal urges, it's a moment to be completely free and sharing it with someone else only makes it that much better.

*2.Which fantasy do you most wish could come true?*

Either getting head by two girls at the same time or sleeping with an 18 year old

*3.If I could only touch one part of you to turn you on, which part would it be?*

My dick

*4.What's the naughtiest thing you've ever done?*

I'm not sure, handcuffing a girl, maybe

*5.What was the first sexual thing you thought about me?*

I have no idea who you are

*6.What's your favorite thing about sex?*

refer to Q#1

*7.What's your favorite place to be kissed/licked?*

Neck/ear

*8.What's your favorite position?*

Doggystyle or reverse cowgirl

*9.What would you do to me if we were alone right now?*

Pass you the bong


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> 1. When your dripping sweat onto each other at a steady drip
> 2. Having sex with teacher
> 3. My leg but your a guy so id feel weird
> 4. Made a porno movie with an ex
> ...


Ew sweaty.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2013)

*1. What's your favorite part of sex?*

That moment afterwards where all the tension has been released and you can relax finally.

*2.Which fantasy do you most wish could come true?*

I've tried most of my fantasies. 

*3.If I could only touch one part of you to turn you on, which part would it be?*

Back of my neck or back of thigh

*4.What's the naughtiest thing you've ever done?*

Me and my husband had sex on the hood of our car in the middle of a dirt road.

*5.What was the first sexual thing you thought about me?*

I don't think of you that way. lol

*6.What's your favorite thing about sex?

*Refer to question 1


*7.What's your favorite place to be kissed/licked?

* Neck


*8.What's your favorite position?*

Depends on how I am feeling. ... is this an application? 

*9.What would you do to me if we were alone right now?*


Talk your ear off


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> ...number 8, WOW, it's getting hot in here again...


Agreed, #8 is a solid position - especially if you're working with limited space.. ample room for g-spot hammering too.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *1. What's your favorite part of sex?*
> 
> That moment afterwards where all the tension has been released and you can relax finally.
> 
> ...


I love your answer to question number one. Thats another really good part.


----------



## yeti5508 (Mar 12, 2013)

Soo my gf dabbed some of my cum with some wax

not joking

anybody else have this happen?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

yeti5508 said:


> Soo my gf dabbed some of my cum with some wax
> 
> not joking
> 
> anybody else have this happen?


I don't even know what that means


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2013)

She is smoking his cum?


----------



## Figong (Mar 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is smoking his cum?


From my interpretation, that appears to be the case.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is smoking his cum?


That seems like a pretty odd thing for a person to do..


----------



## yeti5508 (Mar 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> She is smoking his cum?


very much so, she said it tasted like cum
hahaha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 12, 2013)

That's gross, dude


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2013)

Agreed. Why not just swallow it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh and as for my fantasy, I guess I could tell it. 

My clit turns into a dildo like thing on command and I fuck a chick with it. 

That or a two way vibrating strap on.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 12, 2013)

I am suprised that didn't even get a nibble. LOL

so much for pumping life back into this thread.

[video=youtube_share;YleXlgHI1oM]http://youtu.be/YleXlgHI1oM[/video]


----------



## delvite (Mar 13, 2013)

ah psssssst........................................................................


----------



## Figong (Mar 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Agreed. Why not just swallow it?


No shit, she wasted good juice


----------



## Figong (Mar 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh and as for my fantasy, I guess I could tell it.
> 
> My clit turns into a dildo like thing on command and I fuck a chick with it.
> 
> That or a two way vibrating strap on.


Very interesting, give it a few years.. and the cyborg clit will be commonplace.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2013)

*How long can you go in a relationship without sex before you start eyeballing and flirting with other people?

What is the one aspect of sex that MUST be present in a committed relationship?
*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *How long can you go in a relationship without sex before you start eyeballing and flirting with other people?
> 
> What is the one aspect of sex that MUST be present in a committed relationship?
> *


Committed relationship? I'd say passion must be present


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *How long can you go in a relationship without sex before you start eyeballing and flirting with other people?
> 
> What is the one aspect of sex that MUST be present in a committed relationship?
> *


Until she's off her period.

Drive. I like a girl as horny as often as I am.

Now my question for you, does your husband bang you in your third trimester? Ive heard it's reccomended, is that true?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 13, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Until she's off her period.
> 
> Drive. I like a girl as horny as often as I am.
> 
> Now my question for you, does your husband bang you in your third trimester? Ive heard it's reccomended, is that true?


Bang me? Like rough stuff?

We have sex. I don't enjoy it though. 

I enjoyed sex way more during the second trimester. Things still felt good, I looked good and was horny damn near every night.

I am horny now, but can't get comfortable enough to get off without a vibrator.

I just tell him to do what he needs to do so he can feel better.


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *How long can you go in a relationship without sex before you start eyeballing and flirting with other people?
> 
> What is the one aspect of sex that MUST be present in a committed relationship?
> *


depends on the circumstances. i guess


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bang me? Like rough stuff?
> 
> We have sex. I don't enjoy it though.
> 
> ...


Why not just blow him instead?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you sleep with someone before you become official or after?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 13, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you sleep with someone before you become official or after?


Before. You gotta test it out before you buy it. What if she sucks in bed?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *How long can you go in a relationship without sex before you start eyeballing and flirting with other people?
> 
> What is the one aspect of sex that MUST be present in a committed relationship?
> *


1) From experience: indefinitely. 
2) I hold to the Hippocratic principle: "do no harm". Imo the sex drying up is not of itself sufficient cause to kill a marriage. cn


----------



## delvite (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *How long can you go in a relationship without sex before you start eyeballing and flirting with other people?
> 
> What is the one aspect of sex that MUST be present in a committed relationship?
> *


1. Once im here im staying lol ( going on 7 years now ) 
2. desire is an ever changing thing so the aspect is the same its just being in tune with each other


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *How long can you go in a relationship without sex before you start eyeballing and flirting with other people?
> 
> What is the one aspect of sex that MUST be present in a committed relationship?
> *


I eyeball and lightly flirt even when im in a commited relationship. Ive never cheated once though, ever. I dont think sex needs to be present in a commited relationship. People can survive a relationship where they are separated for long periods of time and they are fine. Love is the only thing that needs to be present. Sex is nice but love is better. If your not enjoying sex right now then just tell him you dont want it. If you feel the need to get him off some how then im sure that you two can work somthing out. It would be fun


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bang me? Like rough stuff?
> 
> We have sex. I don't enjoy it though.
> 
> ...


Just tell me if this uncomfortable or awkward, but I'm genuinely curious...because you are preggers already, does he still ejaculate inside of you? Or is that weird as fuck, like he'd be cuming on babies forehead?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

How would you define love and why is it better than sex?

How would you define sex and why is it worse than love? 

Clearly you believe sex with someone you love is the best way to engage in sex, but is sex with someone you don't love considered bad simply because it's not the best? Why is monogamy better than promiscuity? Why does it matter?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Just tell me if this uncomfortable or awkward, but I'm genuinely curious...because you are preggers already, does he still ejaculate inside of you? *Or is that weird as fuck, like he'd be cuming on babies forehead?*


Someone who holds that sort of opinion should definitely not be making babies...


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Just tell me if this uncomfortable or awkward, but I'm genuinely curious...because you are preggers already, does he still ejaculate inside of you? Or is that weird as fuck, like he'd be cuming on babies forehead?


It's not exactly a direct shot from your penis to baby's forehead. Frankly, I'm more concerned by the fact you envisioned someone giving an unborn child a money-shot.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Someone who holds that sort of opinion should definitely not be making babies...


I don't exactly know what you mean by that. Like that would make someone less of a father? Please. If you were to ejaculate into a woman in her third trimester, semen would undoubtedly make it to where the baby is. Of course the baby is inside of a placenta within the woman, but still your cock is right next to babies face while your doing it. Having random thoughts like this would not make anyone less of a parent. Shit some people get distracted during intercourse by the simple distraction like tv. Fucking a woman with another person inside of her may be akward for some people, that doesn't make them less fit to raise a baby.


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Someone who holds that sort of opinion should definitely not be making babies...


This one is a bit harsh. I can honestly see why having your penis in that proximity to a fetus' face would be weird for some. Sex is one of those things where some things are just "weird" for some people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I don't exactly know what you mean by that. Like that would make someone less of a father? Please. If you were to ejaculate into a woman in her third trimester, semen would undoubtedly make it to where the baby is. Of course the baby is inside of a placenta within the woman, but still your cock is right next to babies face while your doing it. Having random thoughts like this would not make anyone less of a parent. Shit some people get distracted during intercourse by the simple distraction like tv. Fucking a woman with another person inside of her may be akward for some people, that doesn't make them less fit to raise a baby.


OMFG the shit i have just read. what a mindfuck.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I don't exactly know what you mean by that. Like that would make someone less of a father? Please. If you were to ejaculate into a woman in her third trimester, semen would undoubtedly make it to where the baby is. Of course the baby is inside of a placenta within the woman, but still your cock is right next to babies face while your doing it. Having random thoughts like this would not make anyone less of a parent. Shit some people get distracted during intercourse by the simple distraction like tv. Fucking a woman with another person inside of her may be akward for some people, that doesn't make them less fit to raise a baby.


"cumming on the babies forehead"?

That is just down right ignorant, I'm sorry. 

It's OK to be ignorant, it just means you haven't studied it enough to understand it. 

The fetus is encapsulated in the placenta, there's no way more semen could get inside.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why not just blow him instead?


I did two weeks ago, then last week the taste was just too bitter. And he scrubbed his dick too. The only position comfortable for me to be blowing him is on my side and him on his side. Everything else either aches or hurts because of pressure on my belly/hips. I might try kneeling on the end of the bed next time. 

Last night I had to lay with my back to him to play with his dick because leaning over (just slightly) was putting discomfort on my belly. So to get a good grip I had to reach behind me while he was laying behind me. 

It ended up working out. He got a good handjob that led into sex. We did doggy, and he felt great. (we had to stop for a second once or twice tho, because my damn hip started cramping up)

He went to clean up and then I took care of myself. When he came back we snuggled.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you sleep with someone before you become official or after?


I slept with before. But I think I should of waited on alot of my relationships. Best to only sleep with someone you can actually see yourself with long term. 

My mom only slept with my dad, but before they were married. Then they married.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Just tell me if this uncomfortable or awkward, but I'm genuinely curious...because you are preggers already, does he still ejaculate inside of you? Or is that weird as fuck, like he'd be cuming on babies forehead?


I know that there is a mucus plug in my cervix that blocks all outside world from entering my uterus. I also know there is the amniotic sack that further insulates the baby.

So it is not weird to have him cum inside me. 

Before I was pregnant, he wore a condom once foreplay was over.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

How would you define love and why is it better than sex?
How would you define sex and why is it worse than love? 

*I think love between partners and sex is interrelated. Good sex is made better by love, and love is made better by sex.*Clearly you believe sex with someone you love is the best way to engage in sex, but is sex with someone you don't love considered bad simply because it's not the best? Why is monogamy better than promiscuity? Why does it matter?

Sex is an exciting and pleasurable thing by itself. 

Sex tends to cause you to form an attachment to the person you are having sex with. (to different degrees with different people) In sex you are trusting the other person to accept and recieve your body kindly. You are exposing all your flaws and desires in that moment of nakedness. It is a highly vulnerable position to be in for both men and women.

In my experience, if a connection formed by sex is abandoned shortly after, it leaves you feeling cheated. People want to be accepted and loved. 

The "One night stand" takes away the comfort and security one needs to feel after sex. 

This is why it is a common stereotype that women want to snuggle after sex. It makes them feel that their partner is satisfied and is grateful to be with them. They get the reassurance that the man found them attractive and sexy. 

If the first time you have sex with a person and they leave right afterwards, you feel unappreciated. Was the sex good? Was your body attractive? Did you make too much noise? Was this a one night stand?

I believe each time you sleep with a person, you are giving a part of yourself to them and taking a part of them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I don't exactly know what you mean by that. Like that would make someone less of a father? Please. If you were to ejaculate into a woman in her third trimester, semen would undoubtedly make it to where the baby is. Of course the baby is inside of a placenta within the woman, but still your cock is right next to babies face while your doing it. Having random thoughts like this would not make anyone less of a parent. Shit some people get distracted during intercourse by the simple distraction like tv. Fucking a woman with another person inside of her may be akward for some people, that doesn't make them less fit to raise a baby.


A womans body had protections in place to block the uterus from infection and keep the baby seperate from the outside world.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "cumming on the babies forehead"?
> 
> That is just down right ignorant, I'm sorry.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the mucus plug in the cervix.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "cumming on the babies forehead"?
> 
> That is just down right ignorant, I'm sorry.
> 
> ...


LMFAO it just means you got trolled HARD bro.

But that's ok, it happens from time to time. Lol. Please re read my post that you have quoted, in which I clearly state that the baby is in a placenta. But hey, it's okay that you are so hasty to cast judgment that you don't even read a whole post that you quoted. 

Im aware of the biology of a woman, what I was getting at was if it just felt weird having sex with a woman that has a baby inside of her ready to come out. I know you don't jizz on the babies forehead, OBVIOUS JOKE IS OBVIOUS. Jesus guys, I thought your know me better by now.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 14, 2013)

Why dont we talk about sumthin else? Maybe underware fashion?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 14, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> This one is a bit harsh. I can honestly see why having your penis in that proximity to a fetus' face would be weird for some. Sex is one of those things where some things are just "weird" for some people.


THIS is what I was tryin to get at. Is it weird knowing your dick is right next to a baby during intercourse with a pregnant woman? All jokes aside.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Why dont we talk about sumthin else? Maybe underware fashion?


im a boxers fan imho


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

What was wrong about what we were talking about?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Are you looking forward to giving birth?

Not to make you uneasy, but I'd be scared as fuck!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

I am looking forward to getting rid of the baby bump for sure. 

Then I might actually get an hour of sleep and be able to enjoy sex again!

Doctor said the reason sex is uncomfortable for my vajayjay is because of increased blood flow making it engorged.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Which basically means I am too tight to feel good.

Great for my hubby, sucks for me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL you aint gunna get any sleep silly


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

LIES!!!!! I will sleep when baby sleeps. And pump breast milk so I can sleep in afternoon when hubby is home!


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Why dont we talk about sumthin else? Maybe underware fashion?



I agree


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

Those look horrible on you. Or maybe it is the lighting.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those look horrible on you. Or maybe it is the lighting.


I've seen what u look like, ur opinon of me means nothing hun, wow jealous much rflmao sad sweety very sad


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Or wait this one is just as bad eh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

I am not jealous. I compliment chicks all the time. 

I am telling you those pics are not flattering. Lighting/flash idk.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am not jealous. I compliment chicks all the time.
> 
> I am telling you those pics are not flattering. Lighting/flash idk.


The opinions that matter say otherwise, it's a panty pic and ur jealous need to find something to complain about is lame, why even bother?? 
Ya I'm sure the lighting matters lmfao, fucking lame as comments like yours are the reason other women have left, we can't even have fun cause some chick feels the need to be negative, thanks i'm out  and just when I was going to post more fun pics, laters i'm going to chat with some positive people


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Why don't you girls just settle this in a lingerie cat fight? With good lighting of course..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2013)

I just don't like being blasted with full size pasty butt pics. 

I am far from negative. I tryed to help.

I compliment chicks on the pic thread all the time. 

I didn't expect to see panty shots. If I don't find it attractive, it's not because I am jealous. I can find women attractive.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> The opinions that matter say otherwise, it's a panty pic and ur jealous need to find something to complain about is lame, why even bother??
> Ya I'm sure the lighting matters lmfao, fucking lame as comments like yours are the reason other women have left, we can't even have fun cause some chick feels the need to be negative, thanks i'm out  and just when I was going to post more fun pics, laters i'm going to chat with some positive people


Thank God!!!


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why don't you girls just settle this in a lingerie cat fight? With good lighting of course..


I'd rather rumble with u, put on banana hammock and bring muffin!!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I just don't like being blasted with full size pasty butt pics.
> 
> I am far from negative. I tryed to help.
> 
> ...


I see your point. I mean, I wouldn't want to see some dudes package just pop out of nowhere while I'm scrolling down a page. It wouldn't be because I'm jealous, but because.. just BAM, right there in my face.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

oh no panty pics in a sex thread, yes very offensive  

I'm I the only one thinking...... BAHAHAHAHAHA really? REALLY!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 14, 2013)

What did I miss?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I see your point. I mean, I wouldn't want to see some dudes package just pop out of nowhere while I'm scrolling down a page. It wouldn't be because I'm jealous, but because.. just BAM, right there in my face.


now you're just asking for it.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> What did I miss?


lol guess who  Ya seems i'm offending someone by posting panty pics in the sex thread...... Ur laughing 2 aren't u


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> lol guess who  Ya seems i'm offending someone by posting panty pics in the sex thread...... Ur laughing 2 aren't u


You're offending me for not posting your asshole!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're offending me for not posting your asshole!


now you're just asking me to goatse this thread.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're offending me for not posting your asshole!


I'll only post one of my puckers !!!! It will be a surprise which and when  Maybe some people should start avoiding threads that may contain topic related posts. 

Do u want to play the inbox game?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

april said:


> I'll only post one of my puckers !!!! It will be a surprise which and when  Maybe some people should start avoiding threads that may contain topic related posts.
> 
> Do u want to play the inbox game?


I don't know what the inbox game is but yes!


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> now you're just asking me to goatse this thread.


No balls...


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> now you're just asking for it.


This was how I just pictured a visit to your place (Perhaps it's just because I've watched too much Scrubs.): [video=youtube_share;8qfP4TmM-QE]http://youtu.be/8qfP4TmM-QE[/video] But Blacker, of course.


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 15, 2013)

Henceforth, I shall refer to your house as "El Casa de Buck".


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 15, 2013)

i think everyone here would be surprised at how quiet, quaint, and calm life is around here.

and since this is the sex talk thread, i'll leave by saying that sex is sooooo much better when high. i gotta remember to get high beforehand more often.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 15, 2013)

April those are great pics, your hiny looks great BTW. The one in pink has bad lighting though but props on steamin up the room. I dont think i can rep you again cause i already did tonight. I dont think flaming pie meant it how you took it though  she didnt even seem to get that offended. I wasnt offended, i think your butts cute, post it wherever i can find it anytime


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 15, 2013)

I havea question for everybody (guys and girls). Do you prefer intelligence over looks? Do you need both.. only one? Of course you'd prefer both, but which one would you sacrifice to have the other? Be honest! 

Intelligence > looks for me... A healthy medium is perfect though. 
She can be smart as fuck, but if she doesn't care about her looks (and no, se doesn't have to even be near "perfect" by medias standards.. personal hygeine and decent shape is good ), it just wouldn't work out. She can also be smoking hot, but if I can't hold a conversation with her, it's time to hit the road for her.


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I havea question for everybody (guys and girls). Do you prefer intelligence over looks? Do you need both.. only one? Of course you'd prefer both, but which one would you sacrifice to have the other? Be honest!
> 
> Intelligence > looks for me... A healthy medium is perfect though.
> She can be smart as fuck, but if she doesn't care about her looks (and no, se doesn't have to even be near "perfect" by medias standards.. personal hygeine and decent shape is good ), it just wouldn't work out. She can also be smoking hot, but if I can't hold a conversation with her, it's time to hit the road for her.


My mind is always changing so........................................................perfection is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I see your point. I mean, I wouldn't want to see some dudes package just pop out of nowhere while I'm scrolling down a page. It wouldn't be because I'm jealous, but because.. just BAM, right there in my face.


Oh shit... i posted a bunch of gay unicorn man pics in the pic of yourself thread. In response to something accidental by see4. BEWARE!!!


----------



## delvite (Mar 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh shit... i posted a bunch of gay unicorn man pics in the pic of yourself thread. In response to something accidental by see4. BEWARE!!!


i didnt know you were a gay unicorn man lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

I would say intelligence should be slightly higher than hotness at least.

Or equal.. idk.. different types of intelligence. THIS IS A HARD QUESTION!!!

Like my hubby was horrrrrrrrible at conversation for years! It could be frustrating.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

delvite said:


> i didnt know you were a gay unicorn man lol


pffft... i wish. He has perfect abs.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 15, 2013)

Im just going to be honest and say i could deal with a dumb hot girl rather than an ugly smart girl. Ive tried dating the "cool" chick and ive dated the cheerleader. Lets just say the cheerleader lasted longer.


----------



## sunni (Mar 15, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I havea question for everybody (guys and girls). Do you prefer intelligence over looks? Do you need both.. only one? Of course you'd prefer both, but which one would you sacrifice to have the other? Be honest!
> 
> Intelligence > looks for me... A healthy medium is perfect though.
> She can be smart as fuck, but if she doesn't care about her looks (and no, se doesn't have to even be near "perfect" by medias standards.. personal hygeine and decent shape is good ), it just wouldn't work out. She can also be smoking hot, but if I can't hold a conversation with her, it's time to hit the road for her.


intelligence, i always have picked it over looks,


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ninjabowler said:


> Im just going to be honest and say i could deal with a dumb hot girl rather than an ugly smart girl. Ive tried dating the "cool" chick and ive dated the cheerleader. Lets just say the cheerleader lasted longer.


I'm talking actual relationship, not just a body to hump 


I appreciate your honesty lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

Actual relationship, person has to be moderately attractive with above average intelligence.

Booty call, don't care.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't care about intelligence I mean. lol 

I can't get a booty call on with someone super fat or ugly.


----------



## Figong (Mar 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> intelligence, i always have picked it over looks,


Same here, if I try to hold any form of an intelligent conversation and all I hear is Oh yeah?, cool, really, or anything else that one may consider a 'filler' or 'generic reply' in terms of conversation.. it would never work.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Don't care about intelligence I mean. lol
> 
> I can't get a booty call on with someone super fat or ugly.


I have tried too.. didn't work.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2013)

there's nothing sexier than a disertation on how men are inferior to women to get my penis engorged lmao!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 15, 2013)

^ wut? 

So this morning I woke up at like 5am and was really horny. So I took care of it and when I fell asleep I dreamt about the eating at the biggest sushi bar EVAR!!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I havea question for everybody (guys and girls). Do you prefer intelligence over looks? Do you need both.. only one? Of course you'd prefer both, but which one would you sacrifice to have the other? Be honest!
> 
> Intelligence > looks for me... A healthy medium is perfect though.
> She can be smart as fuck, but if she doesn't care about her looks (and no, se doesn't have to even be near "perfect" by medias standards.. personal hygeine and decent shape is good ), it just wouldn't work out. She can also be smoking hot, but if I can't hold a conversation with her, it's time to hit the road for her.


Follow up question. Do you meet your own standards? 

I believe I meet mine.. I don't ask for much, just a good connection really.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

I believe I have average looks with well above average intelligence.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

I ain't no 9 like rainbowbrite tho. *sigh*


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I believe I have average looks with well above average intelligence.


Have you posted a picture in the pic of yourself thread?


----------



## Figong (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I ain't no 9 like rainbowbrite tho. *sigh*


Who said that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Have you posted a picture in the pic of yourself thread?


yeah. i have posted a pregger belly shot and a face shot from before i was preg. I think a face shot during pregnancy too..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

Figong said:


> Who said that?


Me! Rainbowbrite is hawt!


----------



## Figong (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Me! Rainbowbrite is hawt!


What if you are too, what then?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

Figong said:


> What if you are too, what then?


I would tell my hubby to start jogging and buff out those pecs.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> yeah. i have posted a pregger belly shot and a face shot from before i was preg. I think a face shot during pregnancy too..


Lets see, which post?


----------



## Figong (Mar 16, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would tell my hubby to start jogging and buff out those pecs.


Tell `em to get on it then


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 16, 2013)

Here are all the pics of myself i have uploaded to Rollitup


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 16, 2013)

Is this just an open thread to talk about sexual experiences and sex in general? I'll assume so. 

I'll post my one of my best sexual experiences in some detail.

I think other then my first sexual experiences as a young teen the best sex I've had was in my early 20s with this law student girl named Marcella. She was a light skinned Hispanic that lived in the same large apartment complex I did near UofM and Augsburg college in Minneapolis. We just hit it off as friends because we were from the same neighborhood when we were young but we never knew each other then. One night after a normal weekday party in someone's apartment we walked to my place which I shared with two friends(very large nice apartments for college crowd) they were both gone for the night. We were about to sit down at the kitchen table and break out the cards because some people were going to show up soon to play Buck if any of you have ever played that, great card game. Anyway, right away she just told me she wanted to fuck all night, her exact words were "let's just fuck all night." It moved to my bedroom fairly quickly from there, I actually made a sign that said we went to the bowling alley down the street and won't be back until late and taped it to the door so people wouldn't be pounding on the door all night. 

At first we were just making out, grabbing asses and deep kissing ect. Then she stopped about 5-10 minutes in and went out to the living room to grab her backpack. She brought it back to the room and she actually pulled out handcuffs, these velcro leg cuffs, a gag type device like in Pulp Fiction(everyone remembers the gag ball scene although when this happened that movie hadn't been out yet) and a bunch of bottles of different lube and lotions. I was actually a bit frightened or I should say just fucking surprised at first, she basically had a female version of a rape kit in her innocent UofM schoolgirl backpack. That surprise quickly turned into exciting anticipation as she had a look in her eyes like she was going to fucking eat me alive. 

We continued to make out, and when it moved to my bed she looked the scene over as she was nipping and biting me among other things and must of made some calculations in her head and adjusted all these sets of cuffs because each one had this adjustment thingy for lack of a better word, and in about 5 minutes all four of my limbs were secured. She then pulled out this choke collar thingy that had a leash, put that around my neck and proceeded to go crazy on me. From head to toe kissing, nipping, biting, sucking, pinching, licking you name it. All of a sudden she stopped and turned around and kinda just sat in between my legs(I'm on my back)with back of her head on my crotch facing away. She ran her fingers up and down my inner legs and was moving her head against my crotch. After so long she turned around and started coming up slowly from toes to head, just a long slow tease of actions I can't even really explain well. She is still dressed mind you. She slowly stripped as she was on top of me, just her top half, she continued to grind on me, kiss, nip ect. She whipped around and gave me about a 10 minutes tease fest with taking off her pants and panties, it ended with her removing her white booty socks on top of my head without her hands, she just kinda used my head to drag her socks off and there she was completely naked legs spread on top of me at about my stomach. She slowly creeped up closer and her hands pulled my head toward her. You can kinda get the idea of what's happening there. She was on top of me basically forcing me to perform oral, even though I had no issues with this, and she would choke me every now and then as she lifted up off of me and would just stare and then say the nastiest shit. I was amazing. 

I could go on because a lot more happened to me when I was tied up, but how it ended was when she was done with me, and I swear to this, she came many times with no intercourse happening whatsoever, but when she was done pleasing herself(about 90 minutes)she slowly started to jerk me off and perform oral on and off, complete tease job and by this time I was in pain, and not the kind of pain that hurts. Blue balls type of pain. She jerked me a bit and then she got up and left the room. I was like wtf? She came back in and just played me. She was talking all dirty and was bending over and rubbing her pussy and staying just out of reach of me. Eventually she took the legs cuffs off slowly then one handcuff off. She continued with this tease fest until I guess she thought I could take no more. She jumped on me ass first grabbed my arm and took of last set of cuffs. She then just went into this act of playing a woman not wanting to get raped. She'd push me away, scratch me, play get away, and I'm assuming this is a game but not 100% sure so I'm holding back some and then she just slaps me hard and says something like "are you going to fuck me or what you little pussy" I can't remember the exact words but she was kinda confirming to me that it's good to go. She wanted me to slap her, to be called a bitch. She was screaming shit like "don't fuck me" and "no" "don't". It was fucking strange but it was what she wanted and it was just amazing sex. I had never experienced this type of sex and this went on for about 20-30 minutes. I fucked her as hard and amazingly as long as I have ever fucked anyone in my life x10, counting the being tied up part. She knew how to tease and push the right buttons. As I was about to cum for the first time finally, she grabbed my sac and cock and did this fucking Mr. spock death grip and stopped my orgasm somehow, she let go and went doggy and let me finish finally. I basically came as hard as possible without blowing a gasket, and as soon as I thought I was done she whipped around and was doing some weird shit again with my junk and I came again about a minute later. I also had never experienced a double shot or whatever the fuck it is called. I damn near fainted. We just laid there giggling and shit, took a few one hits and shared a cig(smoked cigs then) and fucked normally a few more times that night. 

We were friends with benefits for about a year or so after, when I had to move it was a sad sad day as I knew I would never experience a girl like her again. And to date I still have not. I have a few fuck buddies now, it's basically my only type of relationship with females throughout most of my life. I've loved and lost and never want that shit again so fuck buddies it is, or that one night stand I come across on rare occasions. Usually have sex once or twice a month on average, down a ton from my 20s and teens. You can't stay young forever but one can sure try. 

Will anyone actually read this? lol

Strange thing is, I can still remember how she smells. Not that I have ever smelled her exact scent again but certain smells like aquanet hairspray, tanning lotions, new car smell, and a few others just shoot back memories in my mind more then any other sense. For me it's smells that trigger memories more than anything. 

And I'm done talking now.


----------



## Figong (Mar 16, 2013)

Actually yes Rancho, I did read it out of curiosity - you had a hell of a crazy one between the sheets too


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 17, 2013)

holly fucken posts are you a journalists Rancho Cucamonga, you couldn't get me to do that much reading if you paid me.






anyway what did i miss any sweet ass lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 17, 2013)

Dang that was a long story. Was there a question in there somewhere? Or were you just trying to make us jealous?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 17, 2013)

I would say most of that stuff sounded good to me. Cept the rape part and the dirty talk after choking you with her pussy. lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 17, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would say most of that stuff sounded good to me. Cept the rape part and the dirty talk after choking you with her pussy. lol


This post almost makes me want to consider reading that long ass post.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

Sooo...

I received a Victoria Secret Magazine in the mail a couple days ago and I just got around to flipping through it.

I haven't looked in one for like 10-12 years. 

It was disturbing. All the "women" looked like 12-14 year old girls to me. The way their make up was and the complete lack of hip/bust made them look prebubescent. 

Two girls had some massive tits. But their face was as young as any 6th-7th grader.

The majority of pics made me feel I was looking at a pervy old man's collection of preteens.

I remember looking in Victoria catalogs and seeing hot mature (26years of age and older) women. With busts over flowing and a gentle curve to their bodies. Their faces were strong confident and sexy.

I guess I shouldn't of been surprised, because I know the "pink" line at victoria secret is being pushed on preteen girls nowadays.. but SHEEESH!

My little girl is not getting victoria secret unless she has her own money. I am not gonna slut up my baby girl.

End Rant.


----------



## sunni (Mar 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sooo...
> 
> I received a Victoria Secret Magazine in the mail a couple days ago and I just got around to flipping through it.
> 
> ...



model trends are the same everywhere, young faces, stick figure bodies,no curves


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 20, 2013)

ive fucked some seriously ugly chicks. Dirty ones. whores. been thinking about hooking up a shemale connection.

One thing I wont touch is a fattie. No chubbies!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> model trends are the same everywhere, young faces, stick figure bodies,no curves


These chicks look junior high young tho.

I know high fashion has always been stick figures, but I remember victoria's secret being for the adult not child.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> ive fucked some seriously ugly chicks. Dirty ones. whores. been thinking about hooking up a shemale connection.
> 
> One thing I wont touch is a fattie. No chubbies!!


I've had sex with a couple bigger girls who were sexy as fuck. I think projecting confidence is the key to being sexually appealing to other people, much more than physical appearance 


@ Pie, isn't Adriana Lima still a VS model?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 20, 2013)

i dont care what they project. If I have to roll her in flour to find the wet spot my boner wont work.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> i dont care what they project. If I have to roll her in flour to find the wet spot my boner wont work.


lol wut? Roll her in flour to find the wet spot?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 20, 2013)

yea you have to roll a fat girl in flour. then youll see the wet spot and know where to stick your dick. Maybe its a southern saying. Or maybe just my dad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

That shit is funny. lol

I don't think it would be worth much to find the wet spot tho. Depending on how fat she is. Unless you have donkey dick.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 20, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sooo...
> 
> I received a Victoria Secret Magazine in the mail a couple days ago and I just got around to Fapping to it.


fixed that for you.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=flour roll
gotta love the urban dict. Has some I forgot like 

 
 pick a flap and fuck it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Do you like it when your partner says your name during sex, do you dislike it, or does it not matter either way?*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 20, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *Do you like it when your partner says your name during sex, do you dislike it, or does it not matter either way?*


Depends on how they say it. =P


----------



## kpmarine (Mar 21, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> yea you have to roll a fat girl in flour. then youll see the wet spot and know where to stick your dick. Maybe its a southern saying. Or maybe just my dad.


It's a southern thing, every guy I knew that used it was from the south.


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 23, 2013)

Armless chairs are awesome.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Ladies, in order, what do you like?

Start from the thing you like the least to the thing you like the most

Oral, finger, vaginal intercourse, anal intercourse, kissing/touching*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

So me and my husband haven't had sex for like 6-7 days. I can't sleep. He can't sleep.

He got sick on friday so no fun time for us. He is sneezing and snotting all over the place. No thankyou.

I cooked dinner for him four times this week. FOUR TIMES! I am not a cooking type of wife. Chicken and swiss mushrooms, fried chicken, Quesodillas, Tacos, and even over easy eggs, toast and coffee for breakfast this week.

Well tonight I wanted to make something quick and easy. I was super hungry so I made some mac and cheese. I made two boxes of noodles before I realized we only had enough butter for one. 

Mac without butter is fricking nasty. So I took out like a third of the noodles and added the four tablespoons of butter. ( I normally put 3 tbs per box)

My husband starts bitching about me wasting noodles and tells me to throw them out. (he had said to make two boxes and that he would take some to work tomorrow. But he HATES leftover mac. Not once in our ENTIRE marriage has he taken it to work.)

So I grab a bowl and then when I go back into the kitchen I see him dump the rest of the noodles back in the pot and mixem in.

WTF!! He did that shit on purpose to piss me off. So I say wth now I can't enjoy another bowl! He doesn't care. 

So I sit down on here and then he turns on OUR show that we were going to watch together. It's like he is TRYING to start shit.

He is not getting laid tonight. And I told him I'm not cooking for him all week, he can fend for himself.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> *Ladies, in order, what do you like?
> 
> Start from the thing you like the least to the thing you like the most
> 
> Oral, finger, vaginal intercourse, anal intercourse, kissing/touching*


Kissing/touching is usually first. Although conditions have to be perfect. 

Oral, then oral with finger (although no finger during pregancy)

Vaginal

Anal ( I like it, but I cannot be trusted)


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> It's a southern thing, every guy I knew that used it was from the south.


First time I went through Oklahoma, I swore they had something in the water, 'cause the girls in Cali just don't grow THAT BIG!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So me and my husband haven't had sex for like 6-7 days. I can't sleep. He can't sleep.
> 
> He got sick on friday so no fun time for us. He is sneezing and snotting all over the place. No thankyou.
> 
> ...


Now wait........
If you are on your period, the park is still open, right? You just don't ride that ride as much, but if he is sick the whole park is closed??????
PS, next time you run out of butter, use a TBSP or so of cooking oil.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Now wait........
> If you are on your period, the park is still open, right? You just don't ride that ride as much, but if he is sick the whole park is closed??????
> PS, next time you run out of butter, use a TBSP or so of cooking oil.


If he is sick I WILL get sneezed on or dripped on. Plus the sniffling and loud breathing makes me think of really fat people struggling to breath and turns me off.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> the sniffling and loud breathing makes me think of really fat people struggling to breath


LMFAO
Got a good kick off of reading that one!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If he is sick I WILL get sneezed on or dripped on. Plus the sniffling and loud breathing makes me think of really fat people struggling to breath and turns me off.


If you know this is the norm, why aren't YOU on top?


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you know this is the norm, why aren't YOU on top?


I second his question...
Wouldn't this be the obvious solution to your problem?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Refer to last sentence of my post. lol

He is really gross when he gets sick.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Refer to last sentence of my post. lol
> 
> He is really gross when he gets sick.


But he still gets hard, doesn't he?
Let gravity be HIS friend, not yours.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> But he still gets hard, doesn't he?
> Let gravity be HIS friend, not yours.


He can be hard all he wants, but if he is snotty and breathing weird I will feel like there is a fat perv in the room watching me ride.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

He isn't sick today, but I am mad at him. Can't have sex when I am angry. Unless i am angry with someone else.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I will feel like there is a fat perv in the room watching me ride.



Just tell him you want to try some kinky shit involving wearing earplugs and having a paper bag over his face.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He isn't sick today, but I am mad at him. Can't have sex when I am angry. Unless i am angry with someone else.


Does this mean, that theoretically, you can have sex with someone else when you're angry with him then?
Or just start a cat fight with some random girl, get angry at her, then go to your husband for "comfort"?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> He can be hard all he wants, but if he is snotty and breathing weird I will feel like there is a fat perv in the room watching me ride.


Blindfold the 'sybian'


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Just tell him you want to try some kinky shit involving wearing earplugs and having a paper bag over his face.


I find the plastic bags work better.........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Does this mean, that theoretically, you can have sex with someone else when you're angry with him then?
> Or just start a cat fight with some random girl, get angry at her, then go to your husband for "comfort"?


When we were dating it used to be the case. I was a bad girlfriend. For some reason I could justify it as long as it didnt include a penis.

But yeah, I could be mad at a girl or guy and then go to my husband. Nothing bad about that.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I find the plastic bags work better.........



That's only for one night stands, buddy.
Not for someone you're married to.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> When we were dating it used to be the case. I was a bad girlfriend. For some reason I could justify it as long as it didnt include a penis.
> 
> But yeah, I could be mad at a girl or guy and then go to my husband. Nothing bad about that.


I find that non-offensive, as long as she lets me watch.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> But yeah, I could be mad at a girl or guy and then go to my husband. Nothing bad about that.


Then just do that!
Just think WWBJD, "what would Black Jesus do?"


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> That's only for one night stands, buddy.
> Not for someone you're married to.


It does, you just don't leave it on as long........


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I find that non-offensive, as long as she lets me watch.


Unless it involves a beached whale...
I find it hard to get off or have sex with someone that I would be afraid of when they get hungry...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Unless it involves a beached whale...
> I find it hard to get off or have sex with someone that I would be afraid of when they get hungry...


Oh gawd no. Haven't I discussed the fat breathing problem?

Ya' know.. there was ONE time when we were married (real early) that I got with his friends chick. I asked permission from guy and my husband. But I was supposed to call the husband upstairs after we started. 

Completely forgot. He was pissed. But damn, the sex with him all pissed off was good.

Kinda makes me want to go down there and start slapping him around.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

I had to watch the flick "Coyote Ugly" before I knew what the phrase meant........


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh gawd no. Haven't I discussed the fat breathing problem?
> 
> Ya' know.. there was ONE time when we were married (real early) that I got with his friends chick. I asked permission from guy and my husband. But I was supposed to call the husband upstairs after we started.
> 
> ...


No candles or whips?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh gawd no. Haven't I discussed the fat breathing problem?
> 
> Ya' know.. there was ONE time when we were married (real early) that I got with his friends chick. I asked permission from guy and my husband. But I was supposed to call the husband upstairs after we started.
> 
> ...


Damn, you're funny.
Now I'm not 'shamed I asked you if you were a red-head. ("Flaming Pie")


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Damn, you're funny.
> Now I'm not 'shamed I asked you if you were a red-head. ("Flaming Pie")


I first thought of herpes...
Not implying anything though, just the first thought that came to mind when I read that name.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Pfft. people need to talk more sexy talk. I have to use the vibrator tonight and this conversation just aint doing it. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> I first thought of herpes...
> Not implying anything though, just the first thought that came to mind when I read that name.


Ew.

I was masquerading as a guy the first 6-8 months on here. Anonyminity or however you spell it.



> *Flaming Pie* is the tenth solo studio album by Paul McCartney, first released in 1997
> 
> MAKING LOVE UNDERNEATH THE BED,
> SHOOTING STARS FROM A PURPLE SKY.
> ...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pfft. people need to talk more sexy talk. I have to use the vibrator tonight and this conversation just aint doing it. lol


Dam, that's all I got....


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pfft. people need to talk more sexy talk. I have to use the vibrator tonight and this conversation just aint doing it. lol


If any of the guys here are like me, and more for the growing knowledge, and the humor of cumstains like bmeat, we don't think of the 'naughty/ fun' stuff, but focus on the growing aspect........(Plant, not blood vessel), and are also conservative so as not to offend any female members (again, not a pun).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

EwWWWWW I checked properties on that link. Sending me to that filth....tsk tsk.


----------



## Crankyxr (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> EwWWWWW I checked properties on that link. Sending me to that filth....tsk tsk.



Try watching that while eating chocolate ice cream


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> Try watching that while eating chocolate ice cream


no nudity or links to porn man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Especially links to bad porn. That has an extra punishment.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 29, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Especially links to bad porn. That has an extra punishment.


Baby kicking yet?
How ya doing?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 29, 2013)

baby kicking yet??? Baby is practically pulling me in directions lol.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just jumping in here but Alexis Wright (that Zumba prostitution lady) looks like she actually enjoyed her work. I just watched a few of the videos and theyre pretty hot. She doesnt do anything out of the ordinary but she actually looks like shes happy doing the work. Kudos!


----------



## spud57 (May 22, 2013)

you tell me


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 22, 2013)

Wow this thread had been dead for a while lol.


----------



## justlearning73 (May 23, 2013)

Ok I have a question which do you prefer video porn or reading (like penthouse forums that sort of thing). I am a big reader myself. When I read it is like a TV screen in my head. So for me I think the reading is better for me. I havbe a really good imagination.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Video porn.. if i read, I'm gonna read something that's gonna either enlighten myself, or educate myself.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (May 23, 2013)

I prefer making my own porn. All that other is fake crap. lol. I wanna know why there is no porn that shows a girl with a strap on getting busy with her boyfriend? That's what I wanna see! hahahaha.


----------



## GOD HERE (May 23, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I prefer making my own porn. All that other is fake crap. lol. I wanna know why there is no porn that shows a girl with a strap on getting busy with her boyfriend? That's what I wanna see! hahahaha.


That's twisted.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (May 23, 2013)

lol! whaaaaat?> insert innocent face with angelic halo emoticon.<


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I prefer making my own porn. All that other is fake crap. lol. I wanna know why there is no porn that shows a girl with a strap on getting busy with her boyfriend? That's what I wanna see! hahahaha.


There's lots&lots&lots of that. 

As to the video v. text question ... sometimes i want a Merlot and sometimes i want a milkshake. So to speak. cn


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (May 23, 2013)

ya but I only look at a couple of sites because so many have nasty viruses.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> ya but I only look at a couple of sites because so many have nasty viruses.


Hey chatruese  how's it going


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (May 23, 2013)

Super Dr.Greenjob! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> Super Dr.Greenjob! How are you feeling today?


I'm feeling quite lovely today Spruce. Thanks for asking. Hope your day is lovely as well


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (May 23, 2013)

So is everybody getting laid on a regular basis? I am! It aint the best I've ever had, but it'll do.


----------



## kushhound187 (May 23, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> Super Dr.Greenjob! How are you feeling today?


Lol greenjob... thats pretty funny. Its always nice to get a wholehearted laugh


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> I prefer making my own porn. All that other is fake crap. lol. I wanna know why there is no porn that shows a girl with a strap on getting busy with her boyfriend? That's what I wanna see! hahahaha.


then look up "pegging"

funnily enough where im from thats an alternative to calling someone a bitch for some reason, just call em peggy instead lol


----------



## hereshegrows (May 23, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> So is everybody getting laid on a regular basis? I am! It aint the best I've ever had, but it'll do.


Nice! Glad to hear someone is having fun.


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (May 23, 2013)

Saerimmner said:


> then look up "pegging"
> 
> funnily enough where im from thats an alternative to calling someone a bitch for some reason, just call em peggy instead lol


could you use that in a sentence, please?


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (May 23, 2013)

PEGGING! yes, I found it. Thanks!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 30, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Emphatically agree. When the sex is good, my head is busy being full of fuck. cn


OK, I got one for ya.View attachment 2720015


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Come for advice, come to advise.
> 
> All sex talk is welcome!
> 
> ...


Why isn't sex as easily accessible as I expect it should be?

Everyone wants it - I'm guessing because it's illegal to give it away?

I'm sure there are many more reasons, but one thing I've been wondering about is how much does a persons attractiveness matter to you when deciding weather or not you're going to fuck them?

I've noticed my standards for physical appearance have substantially decreased since I've been sexually active, it's no longer about hooking up with 10's, I am much more focused on people who know what they're doing as opposed to how they look. I was wondering, have you noticed this? Is this normal? What do you find more important, physical appearance or experience/know how?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2013)

justlearning73 said:


> Ok I have a question which do you prefer video porn or reading (like penthouse forums that sort of thing). I am a big reader myself. When I read it is like a TV screen in my head. So for me I think the reading is better for me. I havbe a really good imagination.


I used to really like alternative fan fiction. Steamy stuff.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2013)

For some reason sex is better after the birth of my baby.... 

"Like a Virgin.. Touched for the very first time!"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why isn't sex as easily accessible as I expect it should be?
> 
> Everyone wants it - I'm guessing because it's illegal to give it away?
> 
> ...


It's different for everyone.

For me the lower on scale of attractiveness, the higher they must be on the seduction scale to interest me.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why isn't sex as easily accessible as I expect it should be?
> 
> Everyone wants it - I'm guessing because it's illegal to give it away?
> 
> ...



I'm the same way, my man. When I started fucking it was all a game for bragging rights. Numbers, numbers, numbers, and the hotter the better.... University was fun, but it's a game for inexperienced, young bucks who've never had a _woman _completely knock their socks off!  

From my experience, the hotter the chick the less skill in the sack they have. It's like hot bitches get drinks at the bar and don't have to try, and they carry that attitude onto the bedroom. Best fuck I ever had was a slightly chubby, byt really gorgeous chick, I thought she was going to swallow my cock! Remember the crazy bitch that vince vaughn hooks up with in "Wedding Crashers"? She was like that, but with the slightest amount of chub... lol 

Now, I'm attracted to competence and confidence in women. Don't get me wrong, I don't date ugly bitches - but I'm not obsessed with fucking the hottest chicks. I have friends that still just want to fuck the hottest of the hottest bitches, but every girl they introduce me to I can't stand for more than 3 mins at a time. 

How can you even have the slightest connection to someone when they're a complete fucking idiot? lol


----------



## justlearning73 (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with you guys. The hotter they are the more they expect you to everything for them. I prefer someone that I can talk to hang out and have a good time with. Because if all that is there then when you do go to the bedroom in my experience it is so much better for both. I mean dont get me wrong i dont date ugly either. But heck even that is sugjective.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 1, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> PEGGING! yes, I found it. Thanks!


pegging men? why not just watch gay.

pegging women makes more sense.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> pegging men? why not just watch gay.
> 
> pegging women makes more sense.


Women pegging men can be hawt. cn


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Women pegging men can be hawt. cn


I agree. Not gay at all.


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why isn't sex as easily accessible as I expect it should be?
> 
> Everyone wants it - I'm guessing because it's illegal to give it away?
> 
> ...


Well... what do you mean experience/know how? Wouldn't you have to sleep with them first to know that? lol

For me, there are guys I want to have sex with and there are guys I want to date. I don't base it on attractiveness either... I like a challenge, not guys that come over to me at the bar, buy me a drink, and then think it's ok to put his hand on my waist and get all close to me lol. I'm really attracted to guys that don't make it seem like they want nothing more than to fuck you, but rather the opposite... it's more fun and interesting that way. If you're hot but clearly really cocky and act like you can get any girl to come home with you, that's a huge turn off... and IME they usually aren't packing much down there haha.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 4, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Women pegging men can be hawt. cn


depends on the man i suppose.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> pegging men? why not just watch gay.
> 
> pegging women makes more sense.


Pegging isn't my thing, but I do enjoy some girl-on-girl. Sometimes there may be a strapon involved; doesn't make it the same as guy on girl.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lesbian porn with no toys is way better than with imo


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lesbian porn with no toys is way better than with imo


Depends on the day for me. I enjoy some variety.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> Depends on the day for me. I enjoy some variety.


For example, the welivetogether stuff, I think it would be 10 times better without plastic in the scene, contrast that with a scene with Melana Morgan and Celeste Star.. Lesbian stuff usually doesn't do it for me if they're not real lesbians


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For example, the welivetogether stuff, I think it would be 10 times better without plastic in the scene, contrast that with a scene with Melana Morgan and Celeste Star.. Lesbian stuff usually doesn't do it for me if they're not real lesbians


Hey Pad, those names mean nothing to me, does that I don't watch enough porn?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Depends on your preference I guess

If you like lesbian porn, they're two of the best IMO, so I would recommend checking em out


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 4, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Depends on your preference I guess
> 
> If you like lesbian porn, they're two of the best IMO, so I would recommend checking em out


I don't spend a lot of time there, sorry.
I don't exactly have porn bookmarked.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 4, 2013)

OK, that's cool


----------



## Villane (Jul 5, 2013)

Went on here thinking this be a badass sex talk.
Saw pegging.
Out.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Villane said:


> Went on here thinking this be a badass sex talk.
> Saw pegging.
> Out.


Are you too straight to explore other unorthodox methods to climax?


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For example, the welivetogether stuff, I think it would be 10 times better without plastic in the scene, contrast that with a scene with Melana Morgan and Celeste Star.. Lesbian stuff usually doesn't do it for me if they're not real lesbians


Different strokes I guess.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

Villane said:


> Went on here thinking this be a badass sex talk.
> Saw pegging.
> Out.


THAT right there is damn funny!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For example, the welivetogether stuff, I think it would be 10 times better without plastic in the scene, contrast that with a scene with Melana Morgan and Celeste Star.. Lesbian stuff usually doesn't do it for me if they're not real lesbians


are they on the tube8?

No toys can be great... Part of the problem with the lesbian stuff is the zooming in. If you can see clearly what is going on down there, they can't really be working it all that great...

I suppose that goes for straight porn too. With the guys standing off to the side so the camera can zoom in.


----------



## Villane (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Are you too straight to explore other unorthodox methods to climax?


No. I'm just not comfortable taking the hammer from another piece of meat. I'd rather, A go harder or B have my babe just ride like she's on a derby. 
That's just me though. If you prefer taking it in, then by all means go for it if that pleasures you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

Villane said:


> No. I'm just not comfortable taking the hammer from another piece of meat. I'd rather, A go harder or B have my babe just ride like she's on a derby.
> That's just me though. If you prefer taking it in, then by all means go for it if that pleasures you.


What if your chick is into pentrating you for once and it is only like a once a year thing? They make a wide variety of shapes, sizes and textures.


I made the mistake of getting one that, although thin enough, was too long...


----------



## Villane (Jul 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What if your chick is into pentrating you for once and it is only like a once a year thing? They make a wide variety of shapes, sizes and textures.
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of getting one that, although thin enough, was too long...


If she ever requested such a thing, I would think about it for a LONG time and would probably make demands, regarding bondage.

I swear to God I hope this conversation never happens between us. I might have to go to church more often just to make sure. xD


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

Villane said:


> If she ever requested such a thing, I would think about it for a LONG time and would probably make demands, regarding bondage.
> 
> I swear to God I hope this conversation never happens between us. I might have to go to church more often just to make sure. xD


My husband wanted Anal. I said "you first!" lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband wanted Anal. I said "you first!" lol.


As you've mentioned pegging, I'm assuming he said 'OK'?


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 5, 2013)

Villane said:


> Went on here thinking this be a badass sex talk.
> Saw pegging.
> Out.


Hey, a straight guy has to be pretty damn confident in his sexuality to be down with the idea of pegging, I feel like. lol I've been with my boyfriend for 6 years now, and I'm 23... if that says anything... we've literally tried everything haha. Like, everything. But not until like 5 years into our relationship... lol... so yeah, you have to be pretty damn comfortable with the chick who wants to bang you haha.

You gotta be down to try try new things. I mean hell, I'll literally try anything, as long as it doesn't involve shit... I can gladly say my sex life is anything but boring!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> As you've mentioned pegging, I'm assuming he said 'OK'?


Yeah...but there was never a repeat. 

He gets to go on me about once a year when I am feeling reckless.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Hey, a straight guy has to be pretty damn confident in his sexuality to be down with the idea of pegging, I feel like. lol I've been with my boyfriend for 6 years now, and I'm 23... if that says anything... we've literally tried everything haha. Like, everything. But not until like 5 years into our relationship... lol... so yeah, you have to be pretty damn comfortable with the chick who wants to bang you haha.
> 
> You gotta be down to try try new things. I mean hell, I'll literally try anything, as long as it doesn't involve shit... I can gladly say my sex life is anything but boring!


What's the best thing you've tried?



Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah...but there was never a repeat.
> 
> He gets to go on me about once a year when I am feeling reckless.


Do you enjoy it or do you do it mainly for him? What was his review?


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For example, the welivetogether stuff, I think it would be 10 times better without plastic in the scene, contrast that with a scene with Melana Morgan and Celeste Star.. Lesbian stuff usually doesn't do it for me if they're not real lesbians


I had no idea Malena Morgan was a porn star.... Hahah wow, I had someone tell me I looked a lot like her... I always thought she was a model!! Now I'm slightly offended lol.


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the best thing you've tried?


Ohh I don't know... I can't expose my weird fetishes online!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Do you enjoy it or do you do it mainly for him? What was his review?


I enjoyed it. I enjoyed it too much and scared him lol. His review was not good because I kinda went to town on him too early.

As for him on me, I enjoy it sometimes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 5, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I had no idea Malena Morgan was a porn star.... Hahah wow, I had someone tell me I looked a lot like her... I always thought she was a model!! Now I'm slightly offended lol.


You are offended to look like this?



WTH is wrong with you!??


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I had no idea Malena Morgan was a porn star.... Hahah wow, I had someone tell me I looked a lot like her... I always thought she was a model!! Now I'm slightly offended lol.


I think she's pretty good looking, no need to be offended imo



BygonEra said:


> Ohh I don't know... I can't expose my weird fetishes online!


Everyone has weird things they like, trust me, I'd like to hear about yours, but if you don't feel like sharing something that personal, I understand



Flaming Pie said:


> I enjoyed it. I enjoyed it too much and scared him lol. His review was not good because I kinda went to town on him too early.
> 
> As for him on me, I enjoy it sometimes.


What did you enjoy about it?

Yes, that sounds like something that definitely should be _eased into_... I hear prostate orgasms are some of the best a guy can have though.. Did he climax?

Also, what do you enjoy about it [him on you], sometimes?



Flaming Pie said:


> You are offended to look like this?
> 
> View attachment 2726647
> 
> WTH is wrong with you!??


See! Pretty damn hot, even hotter when she's cumming!


----------



## Villane (Jul 5, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Hey, a straight guy has to be pretty damn confident in his sexuality to be down with the idea of pegging, I feel like. lol I've been with my boyfriend for 6 years now, and I'm 23... if that says anything... we've literally tried everything haha. Like, everything. But not until like 5 years into our relationship... lol... so yeah, you have to be pretty damn comfortable with the chick who wants to bang you haha.
> 
> You gotta be down to try try new things. I mean hell, I'll literally try anything, as long as it doesn't involve shit... I can gladly say my sex life is anything but boring!


I do try new things, several things get me off that involve different. However, maybe, I'm just to prideful to ever have a chick ram me that's just not the way how I flow. To me that's just crossing the line too much xD


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 5, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are offended to look like this?
> 
> View attachment 2726647
> 
> WTH is wrong with you!??


Lol! NO! Not looks wise.... I guess I'm not really offended, just porn star = trashy to me so I automatically get the trashy vibe... but looks alone she's hot! I don't think I really look like her though, but that's my only doppleganger apparently haha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 5, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Lol! NO! Not looks wise.... I guess I'm not really offended, just porn star = trashy to me so I automatically get the trashy vibe... but looks alone she's hot! I don't think I really look like her though, but that's my only doppleganger apparently haha


Why do you think porn star = trashy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 6, 2013)

> What did you enjoy about it?
> 
> Yes, that sounds like something that definitely should be _eased into_... I hear prostate orgasms are some of the best a guy can have though.. Did he climax?
> 
> Also, what do you enjoy about it [him on you], sometimes?


Padawan... why do you want to know? Are you over there trying to convince a girl? lol

He did not climax, I probably coulda got there. He has a few times with a finger.

As for him on me, it is probably the naughty factor.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just curious

It's not really my thing personally


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 6, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why do you think porn star = trashy?


I feel like you have to have very little self respect to be willing to do that. No self respect or modesty = trashy IMO. I mean, I have nothing against them, or strippers, or escorts, or anything else... just don't think they hold very respectable positions in the real world, and I'm pretty sure most of them realize that.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> For example, the welivetogether stuff, I think it would be 10 times better without plastic in the scene, contrast that with a scene with Melana Morgan and Celeste Star.. Lesbian stuff usually doesn't do it for me if they're not real lesbians


How would you know who is a 'real' lesbian om the world of pr0n?


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 7, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I feel like you have to have very little self respect to be willing to do that. No self respect or modesty = trashy IMO. I mean, I have nothing against them, or strippers, or escorts, or anything else... just don't think they hold very respectable positions in the real world, and I'm pretty sure most of them realize that.


That's a very narrow-minded value judgement IMO, and in many cases very wrong. It is sad that people think this way, that their 'position in the world' is so lowly yet repeatedly demonstrates that they are an industry in extremely high demand all over the world. IMO, your attitude is the result of western, Christian brainwashing.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> How would you know who is a 'real' lesbian om the world of pr0n?


I have a Phd in porn


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> That's a very narrow-minded value judgement IMO, and in many cases very wrong. It is sad that people think this way, that their 'position in the world' is so lowly yet repeatedly demonstrates that they are an industry in extremely high demand all over the world. IMO, your attitude is the result of western, Christian brainwashing.


I agree. Some people have no problem renting their body and time for sexual services. I had a great friend who happened to be a highly paid escort in Chicago, and from time to time I would take her to ritzy hotels to meet clients. She'd buy me dinner afterward and tell me all about the encounter, we'd usually laugh and laugh, she was hilarious. She was a very intelligent and together lady, and only a few friends knew what she did for a living, her family had no idea. She made anywhere from $1500 - $2000 a pop, and could afford to take long stretches of time off and take a lot of awesome vacations. I ended up dating her, but I fell in love and couldn't handle her profession after that, but that was on me, not her. We're still friends to this day...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2013)

It depends on your definition of self respect. 

I would say being a cum dumpster for money isn't much better than being a cum dumpster. Or maybe it is worse to be in it for the money, because it is a conscious decision to be a cum dumpster as a profession.

But that is just my viewpoint.

Unless you are high end, it could be a dangerous profession. Stds, abusive clients, and so on.

There are other ways to use your body that are less degrading and safer. Like being a gold digger!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> It depends on your definition of self respect.
> 
> I would say being a cum dumpster for money isn't much better than being a cum dumpster. Or maybe it is worse to be in it for the money, because it is a conscious decision to be a cum dumpster as a profession.
> 
> ...


That's way more degrading


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 7, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's way more degrading


Not if you do it right. *wink*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...Unless you are high end, it could be a dangerous profession. Stds, abusive clients, and so on.
> 
> There are other ways to use your body that are less degrading and safer. Like being a gold digger!


Yeah. That's actually where a lot of these high end sex workers end up, married to a rich, older dude who usually has no idea of his wife's former profession. That's what happened with my friend


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> are they on the tube8?
> 
> No toys can be great... Part of the problem with the lesbian stuff is the zooming in. If you can see clearly what is going on down there, they can't really be working it all that great...
> 
> I suppose that goes for straight porn too. With the guys standing off to the side so the camera can zoom in.


As stylized as _contrapposto _... cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 9, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> That's a very narrow-minded value judgement IMO, and in many cases very wrong. It is sad that people think this way, that their 'position in the world' is so lowly yet repeatedly demonstrates that they are an industry in extremely high demand all over the world. IMO, your attitude is the result of western, Christian brainwashing.


...curious to know what you feel about the current state of 'the world at large'


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not if you do it right. *wink*


http://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/

Especially if you "do it right"...


----------



## sunni (Jul 9, 2013)

yall don't even wanna know what kinda porn I watch


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 9, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> That's a very narrow-minded value judgement IMO, and in many cases very wrong. It is sad that people think this way, that their 'position in the world' is so lowly yet repeatedly demonstrates that they are an industry in extremely high demand all over the world. IMO, your attitude is the result of western, Christian brainwashing.


It's not narrow-minded judgement, and it might be wrong, but I started my sentence out with "I feel like". Have you ever known a female porn star or stripper before and after taking a job like that? Because I have, and I've noticed two trends: 1. having a job like that creates judgement and that can seriously hurt your feelings of self worth, and 2. it can totally change your lifestyle. My best friend in middle school, whom I've known for over a decade, is now a stripper and is making great money. She works at one of those totally nude places and gets paid top dollar. Growing up, she had some hard core moral values that don't even exist to her anymore. She has genital herpes, warts, HPV, has been treated for a ton, is addicted to Molly, and is the most insecure person I know. It's just sad. She puts off this very fake confidence and it's so obvious. 

I didn't say porn stars were stupid... Like you said, it's in extremely high demand all over the world and you can make a shit ton of money fast. It certainly has it's benefits. But at the same time, I think there's a LOT of emotional baggage that goes along with it and you have to be an INCREDIBLY confident and secure person to not let that get to your head and throw away your morals.

And BTW, there's no "Christian brainwashing" occurring in my head... I'm anything but a Christian, sorry. That said, I do have a pretty western culture upbringing lol.. not that it matters. I don't think people realize how easy it is to destroy a woman's sense of self worth.


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> yall don't even wanna know what kinda porn I watch


 Oh but we really do..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 10, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> It's not narrow-minded judgement, and it might be wrong, but I started my sentence out with "I feel like". Have you ever known a female porn star or stripper before and after taking a job like that? Because I have, and I've noticed two trends: 1. having a job like that creates judgement and that can seriously hurt your feelings of self worth, and 2. it can totally change your lifestyle. My best friend in middle school, whom I've known for over a decade, is now a stripper and is making great money. She works at one of those totally nude places and gets paid top dollar. Growing up, she had some hard core moral values that don't even exist to her anymore. She has genital herpes, warts, HPV, has been treated for a ton, is addicted to Molly, and is the most insecure person I know. It's just sad. She puts off this very fake confidence and it's so obvious.
> 
> I didn't say porn stars were stupid... Like you said, it's in extremely high demand all over the world and you can make a shit ton of money fast. It certainly has it's benefits. But at the same time, I think there's a LOT of emotional baggage that goes along with it and you have to be an INCREDIBLY confident and secure person to not let that get to your head and throw away your morals.
> 
> And BTW, there's no "Christian brainwashing" occurring in my head... I'm anything but a Christian, sorry. That said, I do have a pretty western culture upbringing lol.. not that it matters. I don't think people realize how easy it is to destroy a woman's sense of self worth.


But isn't that making a judgment about a profession based on the girl you used in your example? 

Also, are you saying she is this way _because_ of the life job she chose?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 10, 2013)

sunni said:


> yall don't even wanna know what kinda porn I watch


I'm gonna guess Hentai.


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 10, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> But isn't that making a judgment about a profession based on the girl you used in your example?
> 
> Also, are you saying she is this way _because_ of the life job she chose?


Sure, it is making a judgement. But it's based not only on her, but some other acquaintances, she was just a good example because I've seen the change first hand and used to be so close to her.

And yes, a lot of the emotional baggage she is dealing with has to do with potential boyfriends turning her down, calling her a slut, and friends parents passing major judgement on her. She changed her friends, she changed her lifestyle. She ruined her relationship with her mother because she didn't approve of her career path... and I think that's had a HUGE effect on her emotionally.


----------



## sunni (Jul 11, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm gonna guess Hentai.


bawhahaha ew cartoons dont turn me on


----------



## silasraven (Jul 12, 2013)

_




Originally Posted by *sunni* 
yall don't even wanna know what kinda porn I watch

slightly kinky, corset,boots, kinda thing.



_
​


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

silasraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope  guess again mate!


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 12, 2013)

chicks are prolly into CFNM no? unless u got a flava for the females tambien lol


----------



## silasraven (Jul 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope  guess again mate!


women on women, less film crew more homemade. other than that i dont know what kinds of porn there are.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 13, 2013)

silasraven said:


> women on women, less film crew more homemade. other than that i dont know what kinds of porn there are.


its a broad range now you could guess for a while and still have more to guess.


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 13, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Sure, it is making a judgement. But it's based not only on her, but some other acquaintances, she was just a good example because I've seen the change first hand and used to be so close to her.
> 
> And yes, a lot of the emotional baggage she is dealing with has to do with potential boyfriends turning her down, calling her a slut, and friends parents passing major judgement on her. She changed her friends, she changed her lifestyle. She ruined her relationship with her mother because she didn't approve of her career path... and I think that's had a HUGE effect on her emotionally.


My aunt stripped for years; bartends at a topless bar now; and never had any of these problems. She now has 2 grown daughters that are holding their own jobs and in healthy relationships. She has no emotional baggage, and doesn't associate with people that judge her based on her career choice. It sounds to me like your friend has problems because of the judgement her family and "friends" give her. She didn't ruin her relationship with her mother; her mother was the one not accepting her own child. How fucked up is that? I honestly can't imagine rejecting my own child based on her being a stripper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope  guess again mate!


male on male gay porn FTW


----------



## kpmarine (Jul 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> male on male gay porn FTW


That raises question I have pondered in the past. Is guy on guy as interesting for straight women as lesbian porn is for straight men?


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> That raises question I have pondered in the past. Is guy on guy as interesting for straight women as lesbian porn is for straight men?


makes sense to me since they highlight the part that is most interesting to women. though I could be wrong, LOL I don't watch it, but it would make sense it would go both ways


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> That raises question I have pondered in the past. Is guy on guy as interesting for straight women as lesbian porn is for straight men?


It was for me in my teens.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2013)

So are you gonna tell us Sunni?

All of us are waiting to watch your type of porn whilst thinking of you.


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> So are you gonna tell us Sunni?
> 
> All of us are waiting to watch your type of porn whilst thinking of you.


Hehe for you I will tell! Double pen. Interacial (black man and white female) or gangbang brt yall werent expecting that! Or mandego lol !!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> Hehe for you I will tell! Double pen. Interacial (black man and white female) or gangbang brt yall werent expecting that! Or mandego lol !!!


solid. cept for gangbang part. That can get nasty realquick with the double dipping.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> Hehe for you I will tell! Double pen. Interacial (black man and white female) or gangbang brt yall werent expecting that! Or mandego lol !!!


Read this on Reddit..

Most chicks fantasy is DP

I'm wondering why in your case it's specifically with black dudes? 

In your opinion, what is the appeal of DP? (you know me, no judgments, just curious) I read a lot of women feel it's taboo and definitely somewhat 'naughty'. The _dirtiest_ thing they can think of, and to be honest, in my opinion, I would probably find it pretty hot myself to tag team a chick with a friend and treat her the way the act requires!

Is it the whole 'taken advantage' thing that you find appealing?

Also, thanks for your honest reply


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> solid. cept for gangbang part. That can get nasty realquick with the double dipping.


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> Hehe for you I will tell! Double pen. Interacial (black man and white female) or gangbang brt yall werent expecting that! Or mandego lol !!!


 Just guessin here...submissive?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> Just guessin here...submissive?


Or she is dominant and craves to be dominated.


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Read this on Reddit..
> 
> Most chicks fantasy is DP
> 
> ...


cause black guys are hot? ...LOL 
i dunno man i dont really go too deep into questioning these things its porn, it slike asking why is toast toasted i just go my business and leave ! LOL i would probably never do dp or gangbang in real life, that would just be odd.....but the lady on the film is a porn star she wants to do those things so its okay!

but the video cant be like stupid fucking cunt take that dick i dont like those mean ones, not nice! LOL




Cowboykush said:


> Just guessin here...submissive?


uhm, im a bit odd in terms of sub or dom, im kinda both but neither here nor there, like in real life, ill voice my opinion thats for sure, and im very hmm how do i put this without sounding like im an aggressive bitch but im very like independent strong woman, cut me off in a supermarket youre gunna hear kinda gal , but i also am someone who cooks , cleans, and when i did have a boyfriend dinner was ready whenever he came home, kinda thing, i would love to be a housewife. i dunno...LOL ya'll are over thinking it too much i think , its just porn fap , clean up and get out! LOL


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 14, 2013)

blank

edit reason:shit was poppin on this thread b4 my post haha.
erased


----------



## Situation420 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ayo baby, lemme get a scoop of dat ass


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 30, 2013)

My boyfriend (25m) and I (24f) have been together for 2 years, we have an incredibly healthy relationship with very good communication. We absolutely adore each other.

About six months into our relationship, we started opening it up to threesomes. I would seek the girls out and we&#8217;d have some fun. I discovered during this time that a) I&#8217;m not really all that bisexual, b) I LOVE the idea of my boyfriend with other women, the look on his face when he discovers a new pussy for the first time is overwhelmingly hot and c) I like hooking up with friends more than strangers/randoms.

Over time we&#8217;ve had a couple more threesomes and he&#8217;s hooked up with one of my best friends one on one a couple times and he&#8217;s flirted with a few girls (with my encouragement). I&#8217;ve only had to veto once because I really didn&#8217;t trust the girl&#8217;s intentions (and I later discovered my gut was spot-on).

As we foray deeper into this fetish (which is more like an obsession. It&#8217;s almost all I can think about) I&#8217;m starting to realize it&#8217;s a lot more complex than me being turned on by sex, it's a mental thing almost to the point that it&#8217;s a mindfuck and I&#8217;m beginning to worry whether it&#8217;s healthy. Here are some of my concerns:

1) I can only get off to imagining him with other women. Sometimes we masturbate with me watching him masturbate to other women on GW. We still have loving one on on sex on the regular but this fetish is so strong I feel unsatisfied if we don&#8217;t have a current prospect for him.

2) About prospects, I have a lot of trouble not seeing my friends/acquaintances/new women in my life as sexual prospects for him. It&#8217;s really hard for me to compartmentalize and I have to try very hard to take these ladies out of the potential-sex-partner-for-my-partner bubble. It&#8217;s so bad that when a conquest starts dating someone new I get as disappointed as if I was a single man with a crush on her. I don&#8217;t think this is healthy and I&#8217;d really like to learn how to separate my fetish from every day life.

3) Thinking about him with other women leads to a strange combination of arousal, compersion, sadness and jealousy. Sometimes I&#8217;m happy for him, sometimes I&#8217;m angry at him, sometimes I want to prove myself the best, sometimes I&#8217;m just really fucking horny and want him to tell me about it while he fucks me. I really can&#8217;t control it and sometimes it can affect our relationship but he&#8217;s excellent at after-care. The arousal always tends to beat out all the other emotions in the end though.

4) Speaking of proving myself, I know he&#8217;s absolutely head over heels will give up anything in the world in love with me but sometimes I get off on the feeling of inadequacy that sometimes crops up after he&#8217;s with/goes on a date with another woman. I like to try to be the best girlfriend ever by cleaning and cooking and doing sexual favors for him afterward. It makes me happy but the fact that I love playing wifey to prove myself can&#8217;t be healthy either?

5) I&#8217;m not interested in polyamory so I&#8217;m afraid I&#8217;m playing with fire here. I love when he goes on dates and tenderly kisses and makes love to other women but I absolutely do not want him to fall in love or have a relationship with them beyond close friends with benefits. This is why ideally I love when he hooks up with our mutual friends because I know there is an intimacy between the three of us and the girl he&#8217;s with won&#8217;t see me as a threat and try to undercut me. I know I can&#8217;t control his heart but this is such a great fear for me.

6) I have no interest in swinging or being with other men in any fashion. The idea makes me sick. I guess it goes back to the inadequacy thing but I like being only his but him not being only mine. Being with another man would ruin the fetish for me completely.

7) Sometimes I pressure him to pursue women and I should back off and let things develop organically. Really no advice you can give me here, just adding it as a reminder to self.
I think I covered it as well as I could, as you can see it is quite complex. I&#8217;ve tried to quiet this but it seems I can&#8217;t, it&#8217;s powerful and it&#8217;s here to stay. Is this healthy? If it&#8217;s completely terrible is there a way I can rework it in my mind to make it healthy? Those with similar fetishes, how do you reconcile all the opposing feelings?

I'm happy and we're happy. I'm a beautiful woman with a great job, great friends and a great education but I'm afraid my dirty little secret might be damaging in the long run even though it isn't now.
Thank you so much for your time 

http://www.reddit.com/r/sex/comments/1jb74r/my_fetish_of_having_my_boyfriend_have_sex_with/

Interesting...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope  guess again mate!


buff hawaiian dudes?


----------



## It'sAllGood (Jul 30, 2013)

sunni said:


> makes sense to me since they highlight the part that is most interesting to women. though I could be wrong, LOL I don't watch it, but it would make sense it would go both ways


eww, not me, don't wana see a guy doing what I do


----------



## It'sAllGood (Jul 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> About six months into our relationship, we started opening it up to threesomes..


I love this thread  and your story is turning me on  my sister and I did the same thing (almost) with her husband. It's been going on for 5 years and it's been wonderful. I don't know what I'll do if they decide to stop, because I'm attached to both very much both heart and mind, and my sis and I don't do the bi-sexual thing with each other, but we will touch each other for him. But we draw the line on kissing and eating pussy  but goin down on him together is deffinitely OK


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 30, 2013)

if your sis ever gets divorced put in a word for me!!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 30, 2013)

It'sAllGood said:


> I love this thread  and your story is turning me on  my sister and I did the same thing (almost) with her husband. It's been going on for 5 years and it's been wonderful. I don't know what I'll do if they decide to stop, because I'm attached to both very much both heart and mind, and my sis and I don't do the bi-sexual thing with each other, but we will touch each other for him. But we draw the line on kissing and eating pussy  but goin down on him together is deffinitely OK


Well that's awesome!


----------



## ARobyn (Jul 30, 2013)

I gave birth two months ago and am finally able to have sex as of last night!!! Score. What a terrible dry spell. I never quite realized what stress relief sex is.  My husband will get sick of me soon wanting it so much, lol.


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm happy and we're happy. I'm a beautiful woman with a great job, great friends and a great education but I'm afraid my dirty little secret might be damaging in the long run even though it isn't now.
> Thank you so much for your time
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/sex/comments/1jb74r/my_fetish_of_having_my_boyfriend_have_sex_with/
> ...


I feel like there is no way that that isn't damaging in the long run. She even admitted that the only reason she gives into her fetish is because the arousal overpowers the negative emotions... notice the only positive emotions are coming from primal sexual pleasure. I feel like this can seriously screw you up in the head after a while... obviously not between the 2 of them since they're both consensual, but I definitely think it's pretty likely that she'll have some intrapersonal mental issues herself. 


It'sAllGood said:


> I love this thread  and your story is turning me on  my sister and I did the same thing (almost) with her husband. It's been going on for 5 years and it's been wonderful. I don't know what I'll do if they decide to stop, because I'm attached to both very much both heart and mind, and my sis and I don't do the bi-sexual thing with each other, but we will touch each other for him. But we draw the line on kissing and eating pussy  but goin down on him together is deffinitely OK


........


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2013)

> 1) I can only get off to imagining him with other women. Sometimes we masturbate with me watching him masturbate to other women on GW. We still have loving one on on sex on the regular but this fetish is so strong I feel unsatisfied if we don&#8217;t have a current prospect for him.
> 
> _*Do you feel that he won't be satisfied with just you and knowing that he has another on the line makes you feel he will be satisfied? Is it a control for you? You get to choose the partners so you don't have to worry about him going off beind your back?*
> _
> ...


ten characters


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> My boyfriend (25m) and I (24f) have been together for 2 years, we have an incredibly healthy relationship with very good communication. We absolutely adore each other.
> 
> About six months into our relationship, we started opening it up to threesomes. I would seek the girls out and we&#8217;d have some fun. I discovered during this time that a) I&#8217;m not really all that bisexual, b) I LOVE the idea of my boyfriend with other women, the look on his face when he discovers a new pussy for the first time is overwhelmingly hot and c) I like hooking up with friends more than strangers/randoms.
> 
> ...



wait.... that's not _your _&#8203;story is it, Pad?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> wait.... that's not _your _&#8203;story is it, Pad?


Oh... WTF!~

I just took time to respond to that shit too!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> wait.... that's not _your _&#8203;story is it, Pad?


lol of course not, just something I found on Reddit and thought people here might find it interesting

Thanks for the thoughtful reply anyway FP


----------



## ebgood (Aug 3, 2013)

thread died huh? well wake it up. anybody love a squirter as much as i do. that shits so hot


----------



## justlearning73 (Aug 3, 2013)

Well i have never been with a chick who squirts so it really doesnt do anything for me. Now maybe if I had, i would have an opinion. To each their own I say.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2013)

The squirters I have seen on porns look like they are just urinating to me.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> The squirters I have seen on porns look like they are just urinating to me.


Little Johnny says.......
"Urinate...... But if your tits were bigger, you'd be a ten!"


----------



## thump easy (Aug 3, 2013)

squirter are out thier they are real.. i have known a few that didnt know they can squirt.. the trick to this is inside thier is a lil round part inside if you could get an angle on it and rub it with your fingers or HARD ON it will begin to pout pucker and shoot its real some female just do it but the ones that dont you got to hit it like a champ dont nut use a bullit if you can while side sadle make shure your doing everthing right she will go into convoltions and be ready to see the sheets full of wetness...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 3, 2013)

thump easy said:


> squirter are out thier they are real.. i have known a few that didnt know they can squirt.. the trick to this is inside thier is a lil round part inside if you could get an angle on it and rub it with your fingers or HARD ON it will begin to pout pucker and shoot its real some female just do it but the ones that dont you got to hit it like a champ dont nut use a bullit if you can while side sadle make shure your doing everthing right she will go into convoltions and be ready to see the sheets full of wetness...


Fail. 

You are talking about the cervix and that is not where female ejaculate comes from. True female ejaculation comes out of the urethra.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fail.
> 
> You are talking about the cervix and that is not where female ejaculate comes from. True female ejaculation comes out of the urethra.


Regardless, the debate is who has to sleep on the wet spot.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 3, 2013)

Had to stop in page 69 on the sex talk thread..
Continue..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 3, 2013)

throw a towl on it.. sleep on the towl


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 3, 2013)

I dated a squirter before..
If I went down on here and made her orgasm but didn't stop, a good 5 minutes later and she was squirting all over the place.
First time it happened, she thought she was peeing, but it didn't taste like no pee I'd ever drank before..


----------



## kpmarine (Aug 4, 2013)

thump easy said:


> squirter are out thier they are real.. i have known a few that didnt know they can squirt.. the trick to this is inside thier is a lil round part inside if you could get an angle on it and rub it with your fingers or HARD ON it will begin to pout pucker and shoot its real some female just do it but the ones that dont you got to hit it like a champ dont nut use a bullit if you can while side sadle make shure your doing everthing right she will go into convoltions and be ready to see the sheets full of wetness...


There is no magic button for female ejculation. It's really just a girl pissing on you (Though that's a bit of a simplification.). That "little round spot" is generally known as the "g-spot"; it's just the inner extension of the clit.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 4, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> There is no magic button for female ejculation. It's really just a girl pissing on you (Though that's a bit of a simplification.). That "little round spot" is generally known as the "g-spot"; it's just the inner extension of the clit.


It's definitely not urine.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Regardless, the debate is who has to sleep on the wet spot.


You're supposed to have sex in the middle of the bed. Then you can just roll to your side.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 4, 2013)

this is not a good time to do this its sunday my only advice is learn to dominate the pussy dont be a lil bitch hit that SHIT LIKE A MOTHER FUCKEN CHAMP and dont surcome to the pussy before she come you do the right thing and make that pussy come THAT IS YOUR THE ONLY DUTIE YOU MUST ABLIDGE BY if you dont you fucken suck and keep refering to porn and anotomy pics untill then you got a lot to learn..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Interesting question.. Is having cyber sex (masturbating while watching some other live person on webcam) cheating? Why/why not?

I think the only thing that would bother me about something like that is if she would be replacing intimacy with me for that

If she was just some nympho who always wanted it and we'd just finished up and she wanted more and I didn't, I wouldn't mind if she went to the computer and had cyber sex with someone, to me it's not any different than getting off to porn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2013)

Interesting question.. Is having cyber sex (masturbating while watching some other live person on webcam) cheating? Why/why not? 
*If you don't know the person, it is the same as watching porn basically. If you do know them, it is like having phone sex. Both can be viewed as a form of cheating or as harmless as solo masturbation with fantasies. (although personally I feel guilty when I fantasize)*

I think the only thing that would bother me about something like that is if she would be replacing intimacy with me for that
*If you know the person it is a form of intimacy. Also if she is cybering instead of having sex with you, it is intimacy. *

If she was just some nympho who always wanted it and we'd just finished up and she wanted more and I didn't, I wouldn't mind if she went to the computer and had cyber sex with someone, to me it's not any different than getting off to porn


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2013)

thump easy said:


> this is not a good time to do this its sunday my only advice is learn to dominate the pussy dont be a lil bitch hit that SHIT LIKE A MOTHER FUCKEN CHAMP and dont surcome to the pussy before she come you do the right thing and make that pussy come THAT IS YOUR THE ONLY DUTIE YOU MUST ABLIDGE BY if you dont you fucken suck and *keep refering to porn and anotomy pics untill then you got a lot to learn*..


Says the man who thinks babies come out of a button that makes a woman ejaculate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 4, 2013)

You know you're horny when you dream of sucking double dongs on your hubby.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 4, 2013)

im no stranger to pussy my lil flaming pie.. lolz lolz i wish i was inexperienced but if youd like me to show you how its done let me know im shure you can front row seats..im shure i can give you lessons, you'd love a class or two hahahahaha. and forget about the middle how about doggy on the side of the bed, cow girl all over the bed the sink the couches and the shower man you suck for reals thow in the towl already..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2013)

this may have to be my new avatar.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this may have to be my new avatar.


Your right moob is hanging out Buck.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 4, 2013)

hahaha got love it that was me in my early years lolz looks nothing like me though but shure have at it..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> You're supposed to have sex in the middle of the bed. Then you can just roll to your side.


Doggy style on the kitchen counter is so much easier, then we just go crash and hose off the counter, cabinets and floor in the morning.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 5, 2013)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2763414


The soft lighting, the shirtless cholo, the sunglasses, everything about this pic is just perfect, and the lotion really brings it full circle!

This could be in a movie lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2013)

I was gonna mention the lotion lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2013)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2763411im no stranger to pussy my lil flaming pie.. lolzView attachment 2763413 lolz i wish i was inexperienced but if youd like me to show you how its done let me know im shure you can front row seats..View attachment 2763414im shure i can give you lessons, you'd love a class or two hahahahaha. and forget about the middle how about doggy on the side of the bed, cow girl all over the bed the sink the couches and the shower man you suck for reals thow in the towl already..


Meh, I used to be into trying all over the house. I used to love the back seat of my car.

Now I prefer the bed. Soft and warm and good for all positions.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 5, 2013)

Was kinda bummed last night that I couldn't suck D. Husband forgot to take shower and shower wakes the baby. 

Then the baby woke anyways. We had to finish real quick. Then the hubby cleaned up and took care of the baby so I could take care of myself again before feeding the baby.

Gotta get it while you can haha.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 5, 2013)

The fuck? I'd go outside and use the garden hose if it meant getting a blowjob


----------



## thump easy (Aug 5, 2013)

hahaha everone ses the same shit im laughing out loud ow my god im kidding guys im married and my sex life isnt what it was comes with the teritory.. cholo no i dont bang gang bang i think its one of the most stupidist things to be involved with.. the letters stand for were i was born and the iron maden skull didnt come out right and the oriental dragon non of witch are from a gang but i thought it was cool at the time shure sucks wen you up on an interview.. and ya my sex life suxs hahahaha.. married life i get a lil ever once in a while but not the horn dog i usto be the horns were for horny all the time you know!!!!!


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 5, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this may have to be my new avatar.





Padawanbater2 said:


> The soft lighting, the shirtless cholo, the sunglasses, everything about this pic is just perfect, and the lotion really brings it full circle!
> 
> This could be in a movie lol



Omg... I lol'd soo hard...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 5, 2013)

the glasses was to much hahahah i feel like a dumb ass but it worked back then lolz.. aaaawww dont know its funny when your young..


----------



## thump easy (Aug 5, 2013)

ow shit flaming pie your a ladie????


----------



## thump easy (Aug 5, 2013)

god im such an ass!!! i feel like a dumb ass.. but at the time it was hot outside and i was at the mariot and i had flown in from another state had a fun weekend and she asked for a pic my fucken dumb ass had to bust a tacky pic lolz but goes great with my persona.. im a fucken dumb ass but best beleave i did tap some top notch females no dought it was a pleasure to date the nice females time flies and they dont look the way they usto but it was fun to be young


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 5, 2013)

thump easy said:


> god im such an ass!!! i feel like a dumb ass.. but at the time it was hot outside and i was at the mariot and i had flown in from another state had a fun weekend and she asked for a pic my fucken dumb ass had to bust a tacky pic lolz but goes great with my persona.. im a fucken dumb ass but best beleave i did tap some top notch females no dought it was a pleasure to date the nice females time flies and they dont look the way they usto but it was fun to be young


Most impressive sexual conquest?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2013)

thump easy said:


> god im such an ass!!! i feel like a dumb ass.. but at the time it was hot outside and i was at the mariot and i had flown in from another state had a fun weekend and she asked for a pic my fucken dumb ass had to bust a tacky pic lolz but goes great with my persona.. im a fucken dumb ass but best beleave i did tap some top notch females no dought it was a pleasure to date the nice females time flies and they dont look the way they usto but it was fun to be young


 im impressed bro... your spelling has gotten much better


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im impressed bro... your spelling has gotten much better


 irony at it's finest right there, lmao..


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> irony at it's finest right there, lmao..


 lol go fuck yourself.....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 6, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> There is no magic button for female ejculation. It's really just a girl pissing on you (Though that's a bit of a simplification.). That "little round spot" is generally known as the "g-spot"; it's just the inner extension of the clit.



There's only one spot I've found that does it. The spot has always been successful at prompting an orgasm, but some ladies are just more prone to squirting, and some girls are embarrassed by it and will outright deny they can even squirt. 

My gf can only squirt when she's on her back, I don't know why, and neither does she.... lol

In my experience using two fingers (I use ring and middle fingers, and point my index and pinky fingers down, running along her ass cheeks) and using an up/down movement, as opposed to an in/out movement does the trick. Don't move your fingers, keep them rigid and press down with the backs of your fingers towards her ass, and then pull up and flatten your fingers into her g-spot. 

Shit works.... lol


----------



## Y0da (Aug 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was kinda bummed last night that I couldn't suck D. Husband forgot to take shower and shower wakes the baby.
> 
> Then the baby woke anyways. We had to finish real quick. Then the hubby cleaned up and took care of the baby so I could take care of myself again before feeding the baby.
> 
> Gotta get it while you can haha.


sooo, soooo true! I got 4 kids (telly was old, kept breaking) and became a born again virgin lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was kinda bummed last night that I couldn't suck D. Husband forgot to take shower and shower wakes the baby.
> 
> Then the baby woke anyways. We had to finish real quick. Then the hubby cleaned up and took care of the baby so I could take care of myself again before feeding the baby.
> 
> Gotta get it while you can haha.


"Teamwork"!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

Bak! I knew I'd find you here...

you dirty boy...err..bear LMFAO


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Was kinda bummed last night that I couldn't suck D. Husband forgot to take shower and shower wakes the baby.
> 
> Then the baby woke anyways. We had to finish real quick. Then the hubby cleaned up and took care of the baby so I could take care of myself again before feeding the baby.
> 
> Gotta get it while you can haha.


well hells yeah!!!!! just got done myself 
oh hey, gotta go cook a steak


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> well hells yeah!!!!! just got done myself
> oh hey, gotta go cook a steak


"Tube steak" doesn't count, Rosey..........


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> "Tube steak" doesn't count, Rosey..........


Fuckin A! damnit! you always manage to surprise me! LMFAO

for your information, I was really cooking new york strip steaks LOL

the other came before LMFAO


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fail.
> 
> You are talking about the cervix and that is not where female ejaculate comes from. True female ejaculation comes out of the urethra.


you sure about that? cause, I don't think so...LMFAO I've uh hum...had that situation happen to me before. Quite amazing!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> you sure about that? cause, I don't think so...LMFAO I've uh hum...had that situation happen to me before. Quite amazing!!!


I don't care WHERE it originates from, I *HATE*&#8203; sleeping on the wet spot.
If it runs down my chin, that's one thing, but a wet ass.............


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I don't care WHERE it originates from, I *HATE*&#8203; sleeping on the wet spot.
> If it runs down my chin, that's one thing, but a wet ass.............


LMAO!!! I feel ya bro, that fuckin wet spot...either a towel goes on top or I roll to the other side of the bed


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mason8DF said:


> I have always preferred tail to head because nobody so far has been gentle enough for my needs/wants. cn


How come you never seen you post, just quote others??????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> you sure about that? cause, I don't think so...LMFAO I've uh hum...had that situation happen to me before. Quite amazing!!!


I have squirted a little out of the vagina when hubby is eating me out with his fingers inside. But that is not true ejaculation, that is just the lubricating juices (which were already there) being squeezed forcefully out by the contractions.


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 8, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> you sure about that? cause, I don't think so...LMFAO I've uh hum...had that situation happen to me before. Quite amazing!!!


Yeah... definitely comes out of the urethra. Nothing can forcefully come out of the cervix... think about when you get your period - if its happened to you, you can definitely feel the pressure on your bladder/urethra. Lol I'm giving way too much personal info on this thread...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2013)

pffft.. that's what this thread is for!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2013)

So tuesday husband got a blowjob. Wednesday night I said I was horny but he didn't FEEL like eating me out and to wait till today. I said I was horny now and the baby is asleep NOW. 

So I took care of myself. 

Now he wants me to clean up so he can take care of me. I'm tired and not horny. Lame.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> pffft.. that's what this thread is for!


That and to vent my sexual frustration.


----------



## hoonry (Aug 11, 2013)

baby was asleep and you got denied? unacceptable! I would lose serious bj points with my wife if I said no. I rub my wife's feet every single day, and never have to ask for anything - guys rub yer wife's feet daily!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

hoonry said:


> baby was asleep and you got denied? unacceptable! I would lose serious bj points with my wife if I said no. I rub my wife's feet every single day, and never have to ask for anything - guys rub yer wife's feet daily!


Ya, they don't seem to always appreciate rubbing the boobs, but feet...ANYTIME.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

*Anyone ever feel bad for what they fantasize about during masterbation?*


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 12, 2013)

Nope not in the slightest lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2013)

I am just weird then. My mind wanders and worries too much.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Anyone ever feel bad for what they fantasize about during masterbation?*


Not at all but if you need to talk about it...go right ahead


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Anyone ever feel bad for what they fantasize about during masterbation?*


Never, that's the benefit of living by your own standards. I'm constantly on the search for things that turn me on and push the boundary, I feel like it expands my _sexual library_ with things I know I like, this has been hugely beneficial

How bout you? 


*Anyone ever had a sexual fantasy come true?*


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 13, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Anyone ever feel bad for what they fantasize about during masterbation?*



Not necessarily bad, but I've definitely questioned some of the things I'm into lol! 



Padawanbater2 said:


> *Anyone ever had a sexual fantasy come true?*



No.  How sad!! I've never thought about it lol.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 18, 2013)

waterworks are fkn awesome. jus sayin


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

K. So the hubby is now working overtime which means no sex during the week and..

Reviving the thread!!



First Question.

*
You are talking to a friend you are attracted to. How many times during that conversation do you glance at your friend's cock/boobs?*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hilarious.......
I was just thinking....
Damn, this thread has been revived again?!?!?!??!?!?!!
The great vagina master MUST be bored!
As far as your question, I can TALK to her boobs but look at her eyes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a guy friend who I always end up talking to and every so often I catch my eyes darting down to his..ahem.. frontal region.

I always hope he doesn't notice.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have a guy friend who I always end up talking to and every so often I catch my eyes darting down to his..ahem.. frontal region.
> 
> I always hope he doesn't notice.



Don't be shy, Pie.
Lemme tell ya, guys are NOT offended like a gal might be if the situation were reversed!
.
.
Edit:
Sorry, I know you're NOT shy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 9, 2013)

pie is all horny and worked up tonight.

i approve.

hubby is gonna get some.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Don't be shy, Pie.
> Lemme tell ya, guys are NOT offended like a gal might be if the situation were reversed!
> .
> .
> ...


He already knows I am attracted to him. It is just weird to talk about. 

I always am careful of exactly what I say around his girlfriend,


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> pie is all horny and worked up tonight.
> 
> i approve.
> 
> hubby is gonna get some.


He cut me off tonight. I got caught up in music and it got late.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

Funny you revived this thread, because I was looking to change my sig today, and found this.


Flaming Pie said:


> Pfft. people need to talk more sexy talk. I have to use the vibrator tonight and this conversation just aint doing it. lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah. I was using the thread to spark my imagination. If you catch my drift.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 9, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah. I was using the thread to spark my imagination. If you catch my drift.


Ya, I can imagine.
I've got an old friend, when we were WAY younger, she was the 'little sis', and I would always stick up for her when she had a boyfriend that would hit her or something (she had this bad habit of picking loser bf's), but we both graduated back in the 80's and both got married and divorced, ( her several times), but when things get boring, we call each other, knowing a few states away from each other, no harm, no foul.


----------



## rodzilla420 (Dec 15, 2013)

She makes me dinner afterwards, thats a great blowjob


----------



## Leotime21 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ohhhh yess doo mee dooo meee dooo meee AHHHH DONT STOOPPPPPP!!... all while cumming at the same time is the best!!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 23, 2013)

Today i get my birthday BJ! Awwww yeeaaa son!


----------



## Leotime21 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Today i get my birthday BJ! Awwww yeeaaa son!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Today i get my birthday BJ! Awwww yeeaaa son!


She's gonna blow out your candle, huh? Record and post that shit again, son! My last wife gave me an around-the-world for my birthday: pussy, mouth and ass all in the same day. Best present ever...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope that was the order. lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> I hope that was the order. lol


Remember the old joke?
Something like:
Two guys sitting at the bar comparing notes, and the first guy asks "How do you know if your wife/ GF loves you?"
Second guy answers "I don't know, how?"
When she lets you take it out her mouth and put it in her rear."
Moment of silent thought passes, then the second guy asks "How do you know when it's TRUE love?"
After a second and a head scratch, the first guy says "I don't know. HOW?"
When she lets you take it out her rear and put it in her mouth!"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2013)

Ewwww

I don't think I could EVER love someone that much.

Would it be weird to tell my guy friend's GF to suck his dick more often?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ewwww
> 
> I don't think I could EVER love someone that much.
> 
> Would it be weird to tell my guy friend's GF to suck his dick more often?


BWAHAHAHAHAHHA
Not as weird as if you gave her a book on "How To.".


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Flaming Pie again.



*


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 23, 2013)

ass to mouth to ass to mouth


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 23, 2013)

i would never ask my girl to do ass to mouth, im not that into it, and i don't know who would be, if she was, she would tell me im sure. other than that, i would def. tell my bro (and i have) to tell his girl to suck his dick more often. and it actually worked for him, and for me prior to the circumstance. I said... biiiiiiiiiiitch, i do aaaaaaalll this shit for you, my priority while we are having sexual intercorse is to make you fuckin happy, and bj's make me happy, and you never fucking give me them, since i said that, my girl has sucked my dick almost twice a week since. /shrug, im drunk and about to get laaayyeeeeeddd niggaaas. nothing special, or out of the ordinary, but it's my birthday so tonight i dont gotta do anything but just fuckin lay there, and watch... yes, cant wait till she gets outta the shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! drunk, sorry about the misspelling.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 23, 2013)

So hilarious. I posted while waiting for hubby to get out of the shower too.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 24, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> i would never ask my girl to do ass to mouth, im not that into it, and i don't know who would be, if she was, she would tell me im sure. other than that, i would def. tell my bro (and i have) to tell his girl to suck his dick more often. and it actually worked for him, and for me prior to the circumstance. I said... biiiiiiiiiiitch, i do aaaaaaalll this shit for you, my priority while we are having sexual intercorse is to make you fuckin happy, and bj's make me happy, and you never fucking give me them, since i said that, my girl has sucked my dick almost twice a week since. /shrug, im drunk and about to get laaayyeeeeeddd niggaaas. nothing special, or out of the ordinary, but it's my birthday so tonight i dont gotta do anything but just fuckin lay there, and watch... yes, cant wait till she gets outta the shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! drunk, sorry about the misspelling.


Happy Birthday, my man! Have a gooder!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn.. I don't know if I can smoke this bud too often. Goji OG had me horny for 6-7 rounds and still horny this morning! 

It definitely ups the sensitivity. Wasn't much on the oral stimulation tho. 

I like oral stimulation.

Ha.

So how about it guys,

*Which bud gave you the best sexual experience? 

What did it enhance and what are the enhancements you like best during sex?*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2013)

For me I prefered the Fruity Chronic Juice because it made giving pleasure SO much more enjoyable. I enjoy the mental stimulation of pleasing others and the FCJ makes me what to suck dick. 

Then after foreplay and 69ing a powerful orgasm comes and I am content.

The Goji was great because I felt like I was orgasming while he was playing with my breasts but even after multiple real orgasms I was not satisfied.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Dec 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Damn.. I don't know if I can smoke this bud too often. Goji OG had me horny for 6-7 rounds and still horny this morning!
> 
> It definitely ups the sensitivity. Wasn't much on the oral stimulation tho.
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> For me I prefered the Fruity Chronic Juice because it made giving pleasure SO much more enjoyable. I enjoy the mental stimulation of pleasing others and the FCJ makes me what to suck dick.
> 
> Then after foreplay and 69ing a powerful orgasm comes and I am content.
> 
> The Goji was great because I felt like I was orgasming while he was playing with my breasts but even after multiple real orgasms I was not satisfied.


, oh my


----------



## Flaming Pie (Dec 24, 2013)

No lurking. lol

You have to answer the question.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> No lurking. lol
> 
> You have to answer the question.


I think we're all still trying to scrape our lower jaw from the floor, or at least picturing motorboating.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I think we're all still trying to scrape our lower jaw from the floor, or at least picturing motorboating.


You STILL never cease to amaze me Pie.
I salute your hubby!
Score!


----------



## ebgood (Dec 27, 2013)

Plain sour diesel seems to make shit alot more poppin. Every time i have some i go into beast mode. But its the wifes fault


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 13, 2014)

Geez Flaming Pie! I had no idea. LOL was cruising through old threads this morning and stumbled upon this. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Damn.. I don't know if I can smoke this bud too often. Goji OG had me horny for 6-7 rounds and still horny this morning!
> 
> It definitely ups the sensitivity. Wasn't much on the oral stimulation tho.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 14, 2014)

Ahh yes. The sex talk thread. haha

People haven't visited here in a while. Should read the whole thing. Good times.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's one to get us started.

*"Where do you hide your sex toys/accessories?"*


----------



## Hazydat620 (Apr 14, 2014)

keaster it.... duh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 15, 2014)

No.. I mean where do you hide them when NOT having sex.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2014)

I never hide my dogs..
Aw too much?  Have a vibrating egg somewhere but its mostly to transport hash when we go on vacation..
69er seems to be going out of fashion. I love it tho!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 15, 2014)

Some strange posts here. Weird and depraved individuals. Whatever happened to good old fashioned gang rape? Sheeeze!


----------



## travisw (Apr 15, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> No.. I mean where do you hide them when NOT having sex.


I just found one in the dishwasher. I am going to have to ask my girl about that later because I thought they went in the bedroom closet.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 16, 2014)

travisw said:


> I just found one in the dishwasher. I am going to have to ask my girl about that later because I thought they went in the bedroom closet.


well at least she cleans LOL


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 17, 2014)

OK new topic:

Does enhance or diminish sex in any way?


----------



## ebgood (Apr 18, 2014)

Plain ol sour diesel gets the blood flowin for me like no other strain. Dont know why. 

On another note. Saw some accidental nudity today. Its always hot when a chick takes off her shirt and the undershirt and braw get caught. Yea they were pretty nice. Not very big but great shape and nice nipples


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> OK new topic:
> 
> Does enhance or diminish sex in any way?


you accidentally a word.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> OK new topic:
> 
> Does enhance or diminish sex in any way?


Enhance. I think everyone, gal and guy alike, would agree. Weed relaxes my everything.


----------



## highguy179 (Apr 19, 2014)

Enhances...wifey loves how touchy feely I get rubbing and kissing her all over. Takes forever to cum which is good for those slow nights...if only she'd smoke and consider a 3some lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 21, 2014)

I like how relaxed it makes my throat. Mmmm

Try this :

Have the girl sit on the floor with her back against the bed. Stand in front of her and then lean over onto the bed.

You should be able to figure the rest out.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 21, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like how relaxed it makes my throat. Mmmm
> 
> Try this :
> 
> ...


its better when she can lay down on the bed and hang her head over the edge and well...you know what i mean


----------



## ebgood (Apr 21, 2014)

Its even better when she just floats mid air


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 21, 2014)

spinners. works every time.


----------



## ebgood (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok whats ur take?? Wifey says i have a foot fetish. I say not at all. I can apriciate a chick with nice lookin feet but i dont care how hot a chick is or even if i think her feet are cute, i am not suckin anyones toes and im not at all interested in foot jobs or shit like that. I thought fetishes brought some kind of sexual arousal. I think i got a music fetish tho. The last beat i made got my dick hard as hell


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> its better when she can lay down on the bed and hang her head over the edge and well...you know what i mean


Well my bed sits too short for that. But i can lay across it on my stomache and reach if I stand on my elbows.

It is just some variety. and exciting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Ok whats ur take?? Wifey says i have a foot fetish. I say not at all. I can apriciate a chick with nice lookin feet but i dont care how hot a chick is or even if i think her feet are cute, i am not suckin anyones toes and im not at all interested in foot jobs or shit like that. I thought fetishes brought some kind of sexual arousal. I think i got a music fetish tho. The last beat i made got my dick hard as hell


 She's prob just messing with ya.

Yeah, in my opinion, fetish means sexual excitement is brought on by it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well my bed sits too short for that. But i can lay across it on my stomache and reach if I stand on my elbows.
> 
> It is just some variety. and exciting.


i watched a girl spin around on the bed posts once...lol,,,psyche


----------



## ebgood (Apr 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> She's prob just messing with ya.
> 
> Yeah, in my opinion, fetish means sexual excitement is brought on by it.


HA! SEE? thats whats i thought. Right on Pie!


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> i watched a girl spin around on the bed posts once...lol,,,psyche


In korea they will put a girl in a basket hanging from ropes with a hole cut in the botom then they lower her down on your chub and then spin her..They take bets on how long you can last..good sport that


----------



## charface (Apr 23, 2014)

what if she dries up and cranks your wiener off like a bottle cap?


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

charface said:


> what if she dries up and cranks your wiener off like a bottle cap?


That will happen


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 23, 2014)

Where would one read/view such acts? lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where would one read/view such acts? lol


I was in the military in the early 2000's never tried to look it up since korea frowns upon the internet now adays


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (May 6, 2014)

So many of these replies should be in Humor section. Really funny


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 6, 2014)

*I read some interesting things about Jelqing this weekend. Apparently it permanently damages the blood vessels and nerve endings in the penis.*

*Yet people STILL do it!?????*


----------



## charface (May 6, 2014)

I lubed one of these up, threw it under the couch cushion and humped it silly.
Maybe this should have been in the confession thread.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2014)

So who else can get off on facial expressions alone?

Giving that much pleasure to someone is overwhelming sometimes by itself!


----------



## charface (May 7, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So who else can get off on facial expressions alone?
> 
> Giving that much pleasure to someone is overwhelming sometimes by itself!


Certainly, plus when she looks confused I know im doing well.
I think?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 7, 2014)

charface said:


> Certainly, plus when she looks confused I know im doing well.
> I think?


The confused "wtf is going on!?" look is the best!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> *I read some interesting things about Jelqing this weekend. Apparently it permanently damages the blood vessels and nerve endings in the penis.*
> 
> *Yet people STILL do it!?????*


https://www.rollitup.org/t/jelqing.532671/


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 7, 2014)

Wow. Talk of dick sizes and epic chick fight. Awesome.

You brighten my day Uncle Buck. haha


----------



## gkgkgkgk (May 19, 2014)

Thanks admin


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (May 23, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> *I read some interesting things about Jelqing this weekend. Apparently it permanently damages the blood vessels and nerve endings in the penis.*
> 
> *Yet people STILL do it!?????*


Went with a guy once who had a really bent penis, I mean like almost 90 degrees, and he said it was because he jelqed too hard! Cheez.


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (May 23, 2014)

Anyone ever rubbed coke (I mean cocaine) on their clitoris for a really different orgasm? If it's done well, it's insane.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 23, 2014)

^^ Sounds insane but many people hover at the edge of sanity so that should work out well. lol
Jelqing is supposed to have no biological merit and can cause minor penile damage. Doesn't sound wise. Meh, each to his own.


----------



## schuylaar (May 24, 2014)

Flaming Pie said:


> Come for advice, come to advise.
> 
> All sex talk is welcome!
> 
> ...


like a lollypop.


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 8, 2014)

april said:


> oh no panty pics in a sex thread, yes very offensive
> 
> I'm I the only one thinking...... BAHAHAHAHAHA really? REALLY!!!


April. If you were in front of me I would give you a Tongue Lashing.


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 8, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> like a lollypop.


Fuckers!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 8, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So who else can get off on facial expressions alone?
> 
> Giving that much pleasure to someone is overwhelming sometimes by itself!


Thats the best shit. Nothin hotter than those pretty sounds and that pleasury down syndrome look she makes. Todays my anniversary. I think im gna give her an hour or two tonite. Im pretty hungry


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 9, 2014)

ebgood said:


> Thats the best shit. Nothin hotter than those pretty sounds and that pleasury down syndrome look she makes. Todays my anniversary. I think im gna give her an hour or two tonite. Im pretty hungry


I love it when I'm in a threesome with a guy, and the other girl is blowing him, and I'm kissing him, and I watch his face real close as he cums. It's the best look any man can have! x


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (Jun 9, 2014)

charface said:


> I lubed one of these up, threw it under the couch cushion and humped it silly.
> Maybe this should have been in the confession thread.
> View attachment 3146471


And for anyone into beastiality, get a rubber ducky ring for the same reason?


----------



## insomnia65 (May 19, 2021)

Fkinell, his did I end up here, 41 pages ooookay.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

Anyone know any reliable methods of penis enlargement that don't result in a broken cock which even worse than a small one? (albeit, not much worse, when you don't use it it might as well be broken.)

Unfortunately at 6.2" I have a micro, simply not good enough a package to pick up the chicks these days when they have 10" dildos and own two vibrators and can get on a dating app filtered by penis size until they find the knight in shining armor to cater to their every whim. No wonder I'm 27 and have had sex 3x. I need to be 9" +.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Anyone know any reliable methods of penis enlargement that don't result in a broken cock which even worse than a small one? (albeit, not much worse, when you don't use it it might as well be broken.)
> 
> Unfortunately at 6.2" I have a micro, simply not good enough a package to pick up the chicks these days when they have 10" dildos and own two vibrators and can get on a dating app filtered by penis size until they find the knight in shining armor to cater to their every whim. No wonder I'm 27 and have had sex 3x. I need to be 9" +.


Picking up femmes is fk all to do with the size of you banana mate


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Picking up femmes is fk all to do with the size of you banana mate


My experience in and out of college would beg to differ, but thanks for trying. Is it fk all to do with my face? I'm quite shit looking. Or my height? I'm the same height as Tom Cruise, but he's oh so pretty and rich as a bitch.

Back in college the frat boys would yell at me "wanna buy some penis enlargement pills?" out of a dorm room window as I walked by. It's all about the banana (thought it was eggplant these days?)


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Fking funny thread


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> My experience in and out of college would beg to differ, but thanks for trying. Is it fk all to do with my face? I'm quite shit looking. Or my height? I'm the same height as Tom Cruise, but he's oh so pretty and rich as a bitch.
> 
> Back in college the frat boys would yell at me "wanna buy some penis enlargement pills?" out of a dorm room window as I walked by. It's all about the banana (thought it was eggplant these days?)


Just don't think throwing your cock On a table is going to have chicks all over you no matter the size, try Larry Kings talk to any body book, at the moment naked attraction might be all the rage but just can't see being a good listener and talker have anything to do with how a big cock you have there are other stuff, fingers, tongues fk me even a first, body dysmorphoria surrounds us.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Just don't think throwing your cock a table is going to have chicks all over you no matter the size, try Larry Kings talk to any body book, at the moment naked attractionight be all the rage but just can't see being a good listener and talker have anything to do with a big cock you have fingers, tongues fk me even a first, body dysmorphoria surrounds us.


Particularly when people spent a decade fucking with my head, I used to be even more of a bitch and vulnerable. Now they'll catch these hands, which unlike my dick are big from manual labor. I just haven't had nearly enough sex to get over these hangups.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Btw isn't Tom cruise little?

He is 5" 7 in feet and inches.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> My experience in and out of college would beg to differ, but thanks for trying. Is it fk all to do with my face? I'm quite shit looking. Or my height? I'm the same height as Tom Cruise, but he's oh so pretty and rich as a bitch.
> 
> Back in college the frat boys would yell at me "wanna buy some penis enlargement pills?" out of a dorm room window as I walked by.


It's your perception of yourself that's holding you back  You feel inadequate, so that's what you present to others. We've all got strengths and weaknesses. Find a way to showcase your strengths, without looking like a peacock.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Btw isn't Tom cruise little?


He's 5'7, I'm 5'7". But he is rich and famous. I'm nobody.



GrassBurner said:


> It's your perception of yourself that's holding you back  You feel inadequate, so that's what you present to others. We've all got strengths and weaknesses. Find a way to showcase your strengths, without looking like a peacock.


Girls actually like bullies and assholes, and they tend to peacock, so idk. Of course I feel inadequate, I haven't had sex in four years. At 27. That is to say I've had sex three times with the girl who took my virginity and nothing since, and they were pity fucks for sure.

I'm going to sell my soul to the devil and just be the biggest prick I can possibly be. Should work.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Seriously if a chick just wants you for your dick she ain't the right chick for you mate.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Yes there a


shattascam said:


> He's 5'7, I'm 5'7". But he is rich and famous. I'm nobody.
> 
> 
> Girls actually like bullies and assholes, and they tend to peacock, so idk. Of course I feel inadequate, I haven't had sex in four years. At 27. That is to say I've had sex three times with the girl who took my virginity and nothing since, and they were pity fucks for sure.
> ...


Tom Cruise is rich right enough, he's also fucking nuts, work on yourself educate yourself, find something you love to do, we all love sex but believe me, there are other things, I was with a woman for 4 years a beautiful body unbelievable in bed, omg I wish I never met the fking loon, I am so happy she has gone and her arse was unbelievable, her lies were fucking unbelievable too.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

If your want a fuck buy one for god's sake, enjoy your young days while you can, be happy with what you have no matter how small it is, be thankful, that chick is around the corner mate.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Yes there a
> 
> 
> Tom Cruise is rich right enough, he's also fucking nuts, work on yourself educate yourself, find something you love to do, we all love aex but believe me, there are other things, I was with a woman for 4 years a beautiful body unbelievable in bed, omg I wish I never met the fking loon, I am so happy she has gone and her arse was unbelievable, her lies were fucking unbelievable too.


Only plus side I can see from missing out on a decade of sex is I don't have an STD that makes my dick fall off nor a child to support for the next 21 years. 

But that's really just me trying to make myself feel better about being a


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> If your want a fuck buy one for god's sake, enjoy your young days while you can, be happy with what you have no matter how small it is, be thankful, that chick is around the corner mate.


Kind thought, thanks. But alas it would do nothing for me. The turn on for me is that she equally lusts for me. So I will wait it out and channel the homicidal rage and angst into something else. I've waited 4 years and counting. No bitch can outlast me. Most chicks get laid like a hundred times a week if they're hot. A girl from college got 13 dicks in the first week of classes.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Only plus side I can see from missing out on a decade of sex is I don't have an STD that makes my dick fall off nor a child to support for the next 21 years.
> 
> But that's really just me trying to make myself feel better about being a


You realise this is soooooonfucking shallow, keep this stuff you are talking about and in 30 years look at it again, you are the greatest thing this planet has produced your a human ffs, stop thinking your a loser because you haven't fucked enough, I could go on and on and on, Jesus Buddha, Baháʼu'lláh and the greatest of them all Socrates, stop thinking with your dick ffs, look were you live, a small boy beggar in India will have his legs broken by his father so he can earn more, you are in the best country in the world, find yourself.

Find yourself that is what we all come to in the end.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> You realise this is soooooonfucking shallow, keep this stuff you are talking about and in 30 years look at it again, you are the greatest thing this planet has produced your a human ffs, stop thinking your a loser because you haven't fucked enough, I could go on and on and on, Jesus Buddha, Baháʼu'lláh and the greatest if them all Socrates, stop thinking with your dick ffs, look were live, a small boy beggar in India will have his legs broken by his father's so he can earn more, you are in the best country in the world, find yourself.
> 
> Find yourself that is what we all come to in the end.


I wouldn't engage with that guy. He's off a sick one.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Btw look at what Jim Carey is doing now.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> You realise this is soooooonfucking shallow, keep this stuff you are talking about and in 30 years look at it again, you are the greatest thing this planet has produced your a human ffs, stop thinking your a loser because you haven't fucked enough, I could go on and on and on, Jesus Buddha, Baháʼu'lláh and the greatest of them all Socrates, stop thinking with your dick ffs, look were you live, a small boy beggar in India will have his legs broken by his father so he can earn more, you are in the best country in the world, find yourself.
> 
> Find yourself that is what we all come to in the end.


You're right, you'd be surprised how much bullying and teasing and societal narrative and peer pressure can scar a young lad in his vulnerable years tho.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> You're right, you'd be surprised how much bullying and teasing and societal narrative and peer pressure can scar a young lad in his vulnerable years tho.


Yes it's happened throughout history mate, fuck them, fuck the bullies fuck the evil sodS fuck them, find yourself and stop looking for a reason.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> I wouldn't engage with that guy. He's off a sick one.


Thanks!


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> You're right, you'd be surprised how much bullying and teasing and societal narrative and peer pressure can scar a young lad in his vulnerable years tho.


Stop slandering women and spewing profanity and then trying to hide behind some bullshit victim role.

Dude, you need to get off the internet.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Yes it's happened throughout history mate, fuck them, fuck the bullies fuck the evil sodS fuck them, find yourself and stop looking for a reason.


I gave the same advice multiple times. He went off and started saying the same shit and then went suicidal. Now he's back spewing even more non-sense. At first I thought it was a troll but no.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Stop slandering women and spewing profanity and then trying to hide behind some bullshit victim role.
> 
> Dude, you need to get off the internet.


Said some guy on the internet. Who are you telling what to do?


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Said some guy on the internet. Who are you telling what to do?


You. You messaged me some bullshit. And here you are disrespecting women and spewing more bullshit.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> You. You messaged me some bullshit. And here you are disrespecting women and spewing more bullshit.


I disrespect women who disrespect me and you sound like a white knight


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Become you, educate yourself, wise up, be confident in you, learn, stop looking for a quick fix, read, see what other men and women have done, as my father said to a nurse when she said it's not fair on his deathbed " who said life would ever be fair" you are already all you can be, think, change, only you can do that.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> I disrespect women who disrespect me and you sound like a white knight


There's your first lesson, why should people respect you?


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> There's your first lesson, why should people respect you?


Why should I kiss the ass of people who treat me like shit?


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

If you disrespect others how will you gain respect, it doesn't work the other way round.

Right I'm out of here, mate you need to stop and think ffs.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> If you disrespect others how will you gain respect, it doesn't work the other way round.
> 
> Right I'm out of here, mate you need to stop and think ffs.


Thanks for your time, cheers


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> He's 5'7, I'm 5'7". But he is rich and famous. I'm nobody.
> 
> 
> Girls actually like bullies and assholes, and they tend to peacock, so idk. Of course I feel inadequate, I haven't had sex in four years. At 27. That is to say I've had sex three times with the girl who took my virginity and nothing since, and they were pity fucks for sure.
> ...


 Don't turn the whole world into an enemy for some tail. It sounds like you've got a lot of energy being channeled as anger. I understand, I've been dealt some pretty shitty hands in life. I'd suggest some kind of physical activity, you good at any sports or anything? Something that will get your mind off things, get out some of that frustration, and even give you some confidence. 
Don't forget sex isn't all fun and games. You don't wanna fuck around and catch something Ajax won't take off  Focus on a healthy lifestyle. Physical and mental. Polish your social skills a little if you need, go out to events where you'll meet like minded people. Sex shouldn't be your motivation for doing things, it should be a byproduct of doing the right things in your life.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Girls ain't gonna fuck you. They already have a pussy they don't need another one.


Jeez find a new one, you don't run the same insult twice in a row thinking it's gonna make a dent you move on to the next gag.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Jeez find a new one, you don't run the same insult twice in a row thinking it's gonna make a dent you move on to the next gag.


Ah so someone already told you that before? What a coincidence


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

Forget it this thread is for Real Men™ who have sex, not "pussies" with small dicks who will never have sex according to one guy on the internet. Like me. Carry on, and happy fornicatin'


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ah so someone already told you that before? What a coincidence


Love you too!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Dude have a drink ffs what could go wrong.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Dude have a drink ffs what could go wrong.


That's an oldie but goodie

Yeah it's too bad i don't like booze, i like weed, but i have no weed, just a plant that's at least 8 weeks from harvest and even that's not a sure thing


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

You could always hold your breath, life is for living though, that was a joke about having a drink, there is no drug your mind cannot copy or is it the other way round, being negative will not help you, I know been there done that, have the t shirt hell I have the store, bit I remember how it used to be being negative about myself it does fuck all, worry isike a ticking chair they both get you nowhere, if you can't do nothing else go for a walk.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## CaseyQuinn (Jul 10, 2021)

I also enjoy when my wife does the "porno twist". Ha. But hell, she's never disappointed. Makes my toes curl. That woman knows what's up. Good titty fuck during the session never hurt no one neither.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Fkinf amazes.me this thread, I'm British you know muwwha


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Said some guy on the internet. Who are you telling what to do?


FAF







Hahahaha I was offering you a word and you continued to be negative about yourself lmfao, mate rope is cheap, do one


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> he doesn't look like Igor methink


I do, according to females


insomnia65 said:


> needs to get out of that prison in his head or ropes cheap.


It is, but extension cords left over from when I was growing indoors are what I have on hand, so..


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Man is least himself when he talks in his own person. Give him a mask, and he will tell you the truth.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Man is least himself when he talks in his own person. Give him a mask, and he will tell you the truth.


I like masks because according to numerous sources I look better with one on than off.


----------

